# College Football 2010



## ktulu (Aug 20, 2010)

With kickoff less then three weeks away, figured it was time to talk about some college football. With the new conference line-ups, this may be an interesting year.

RTR! Although replacing the entire defensive side of the ball will the the biggest challenge facing the Crimson Tide. That, and having the bulls-eye of National Champs on their backs. Should be fun!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm really excited about Clemson's season this year. I think we have a good chance at making it back to the ACC championship game.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm really excited about Clemson's season this year. I think we have a good chance at making it back to the ACC championship game.



A lot of ACC teams seem to like their chances this year.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm really excited about Clemson's season this year. I think we have a good chance at making it back to the ACC championship game.


That makes one of us. I just don't see it this year. I hope I'm proven wrong.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really excited about Clemson's season this year. I think we have a good chance at making it back to the ACC championship game.
> ...


Obviously we're losing our top offensive producer, but I tend to think we'll be better when we spread the ball around. Kyle Parker came back and word is that he's not at all rusty, we have a deep receiving corps, the linebacker corps seems to be much improved, we're returning 4 starters on the offensive line, DeAndre McDaniel and DaQuan Bowers are back, and we have two cupcake games to start the season instead of last year when we had Georgia Tech as our second game. We also have a lot of freshman that may end up playing this year. I can see us winning the Atlantic Division again this year, but playing Florida State in Doak Campbell is going to be tough.

Edit: And Dabo really impresses me. He's got a great staff, and he gave up some of his own money to keep his defensive coordinator from going to Tennessee. They've been running this system for a year now and I think it's a complicated system on both sides of the ball, with the players having had a year under their belt I think they're going to suprise us.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm hoping for either an amazing season (won't happen) for U-M or a dismal one (most likely) that will result in RichRod's firing. Nothing in the middle that might give him the hope of keeping his job.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't been too much into college football since undergrad. Then again, after living with football players throughout school, the idea of putting 18-22 year old kids on pedestals for athletics, all the while negating their first priority (class), just irks me. Most are just being set up for failure.

/rant

Let's get to tailgating. That's the REAL sport in all of this anyway!


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 20, 2010)

MechGuy said:


> I'm hoping for either an amazing season (won't happen) for U-M or a dismal one (most likely) that will result in RichRod's firing. Nothing in the middle that might give him the hope of keeping his job.


I live and work in the Lansing area and most folks around here are hoping Michigan wins about seven games - whatever the minimum is so RRod can keep his job. Sounds like seven wins might be enough if it includes a couple "big wins" against Notre Dame, Iowa, Wisconsin, etc.

It reminds me of 2002 when Michigan fans were hoping Bobby Williams could win enough to keep his job at MSU.


----------



## willsee (Aug 20, 2010)

Louisville has a new coach in Charlie Strong and some good recruits coming in as well as some transfers that hopefully pan out (Jordan Campbell from USC and Demar Dorsey from UM). Hopefully they are at least competitive, beat Kentucky and get to 6-6.

The past year has been miserable in Louisville for sports.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2010)

LET'S GOOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wv:










and

WE ARE !!!! PENN STATE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 20, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> WE ARE !!!! PENN STATE !!!!!!!!!!


The showdown in T-town should be an interesting match-up. Thoughts?


----------



## eedave (Aug 20, 2010)

Go Big Red!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 20, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Louisville has a new coach in Charlie Strong and some good recruits coming in as well as some transfers that hopefully pan out (Jordan Campbell from USC and Demar Dorsey from UM). Hopefully they are at least competitive, beat Kentucky and get to 6-6.
> The past year has been miserable in Louisville for sports.


I think our defense will be greatly improved this year, but I'm not so optimistic about the offense. Kragthorpe took one of the best offenses in the country and made them terrible in addition to taking one of the worst defenses in the country and making them worse.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2010)

ktulu said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > WE ARE !!!! PENN STATE !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Yeah, I got thoughts, but I hope that I'm wrong.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 20, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> chaosiscash said:
> 
> 
> > Chucktown PE said:
> ...


You had me until this point. If by deep you mean a bunch of guys that haven't really played much but are pretty much all the same mediocre talent level, then I agree with you. But I think the loss of Palmer is going to hurt Parker a lot, he seemed to be the "go-to" third down guy with good hands. I hope someone steps up into that place. We'll see.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > chaosiscash said:
> ...


The message boards are abuzz with Terrence Ashe's performance and DeAndre Hopkins (freshman) may end up starting. So I guess I do mean a bunch of unproven guys, but I think we'll be suprised.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

how many games until rodriquez gets fired?


----------



## eedave (Aug 20, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> how many games until rodriquez gets fired?


Does Michigan pull out eight wins?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

considering the panzy schedule they play they should, but doubtfull


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2010)

My Buckeyes are #2 in the polls and have a pansy schedule. If they don't have a massive Illinois-style brain fart, they actually have a shot at the BCS championship game. One slip, and they're gone by strength of schedule alone. And no automatic trip to Pasadena either, since there will be the first ever Big 10 championship game!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm hoping JoePa gets his 400th win this year.

Nittany Lions QB play will be the deciding factor this season. IF one of the two step up and perform, then Penn State will have a good season, if not, then.......


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2010)

I think that :wv: rankings in the pre-season polls shows how the nation thinks of Bill Stewart.

The Mountaineers are returning 19 of 22 starters from a ranked team last year, and are ranked like 25th preseason. If :wv: had a good coach, 19 of 22 would spell top 10 preseason ranking. IMO.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 22, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> how many games until rodriquez gets fired?


regardless, I think they'd have him finish the season. They may announce it early to get the "TOP GUYS" interested though

But there is a chance he turns it around this year. I saw what the prick did at WVU, and it was amazing.


----------



## willsee (Aug 23, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I think that : :wv: : rankings in the pre-season polls shows how the nation thinks of Bill Stewart.
> The Mountaineers are returning 19 of 22 starters from a ranked team last year, and are ranked like 25th preseason. If : :wv: : had a good coach, 19 of 22 would spell top 10 preseason ranking. IMO.


I forgot about WVU.

I would like to beat them as well as UK for revenge in '05 with the botched offsides/on-side kick call, 3OT, Pat White coming out party game vs Louisville.

I'm finally pumped for college football again after 3 years of heartbreak.


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 23, 2010)

Uhhggg. Looks like another turd year for Louisville. I think with Charlie Strong they'll be better then they have been, but I think it will be a couple seasons before my Cards are back up at the top of the Big East.

I cant believe the massive dive our program has taken. Just a few years ago we were ranked in the top 10 and going to BCS bowls and now we are laying turds. Ohh well.


----------



## willsee (Aug 23, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Uhhggg. Looks like another turd year for Louisville. I think with Charlie Strong they'll be better then they have been, but I think it will be a couple seasons before my Cards are back up at the top of the Big East.
> I cant believe the massive dive our program has taken. Just a few years ago we were ranked in the top 10 and going to BCS bowls and now we are laying turds. Ohh well.


In Strong we trust


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Uhhggg. Looks like another turd year for Louisville. I think with Charlie Strong they'll be better then they have been, but I think it will be a couple seasons before my Cards are back up at the top of the Big East.
> I cant believe the massive dive our program has taken. Just a few years ago we were ranked in the top 10 and going to BCS bowls and now we are laying turds. Ohh well.


Yeah, but it was the damage done by Bobby Petrino that laid the ground work for the dive...according to Kragthorpe. What an idiot. We won the effin' Orange Bowl the year before Kragthorpe took over, and he blamed his shitty coaching on the previous guy? I hate that guy.


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 23, 2010)

The BigXII in all it's disfunctional brotherhood will be interesting this year.

Pretty much every team is a pretty large question mark right now with everyone losing big names -

McCoy, Bradford, Suh, New Coaches, ...

It's the last year with 12 teams, so I'm sure ESPN/Fox will do their role in pumping the drama to try to drive ratings. I just want the season to start. 12 days.

For Mizzou, we lost our leader on D and our big threat WR. The guy who was supposed to step up for the next big WR broke his wrist a few weeks ago and just underwent surgery. I think we'll be good, and be battling for the North title again, but who the hell knows. Nubs have a defense that will most likely take them far, and they can't get any worse on O this year, so they'll be decent again (not sure if I agree with a #8 in the AP - but they are a top 20 team for sure).

Injury bug is hitting our team pretty hard through the 2 a days recently, and we have a LOT of freshmen (true or redshirt) that are making their way into the 2 deep, so we're going to be young again. We just keep hoping that were 1 or 2 years from a "breakthrough" season, but it'll be hard to recreate the opportunity that we had in 07 and blew.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> I forgot about WVU.
> I would like to beat them as well as UK for revenge in '05 with the botched offsides/on-side kick call, 3OT, Pat White coming out party game vs Louisville.


I was at that game. Can anyone remember the starting quarterbacks name in that game?

Adam Bednarik. Who knows what he's doing now. Pat White sealed his fate for him.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 23, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> A lot of ACC teams seem to like their chances this year.


Even Duke? :huh:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 23, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of ACC teams seem to like their chances this year.
> ...



David Cutliffe broght them to one game shy of bowl eligibility. Taking Duke to a bowl game would be the equivalent of winning the National Championship at any other BCS school.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 23, 2010)

eedave said:


> Go Big Red!


:banhim: Go Buffs!

It is going to be a long season.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 23, 2010)

eedave said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > how many games until rodriquez gets fired?
> ...






Road Guy said:


> considering the panzy schedule they play they should, but doubtfull


Looking at their panzy schedule, I can see where they get 7 wins. They'll have to pull #8 out of their arse.

Question is, if DickRod goes 7-5, what happens then?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 23, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Question is, if DickRod goes 7-5, what happens then?


Does the number of cheerleaders he knocks up factor into the equation?


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 24, 2010)

ktulu said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > WE ARE !!!! PENN STATE !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


The timing of that game is in Bama's advantage. Penn State has a lot of holes to fill and should be much better at the end of the year.



Road Guy said:


> how many games until rodriquez gets fired?


The only way I see him getting fired early is if UM administration is worried that he might beat Illinois and Purdue (Nov 6 &amp; 13). They might want to fire him before that, rather than take the chance that he wins those two and posts a decent record. (Their last two games are Wisconsin and @OSU)



Supe said:


> My Buckeyes are #2 in the polls and have a pansy schedule. If they don't have a massive Illinois-style brain fart, they actually have a shot at the BCS championship game. One slip, and they're gone by strength of schedule alone. And no automatic trip to Pasadena either, since there will be the first ever Big 10 championship game!


B10 championship game will not be played this year - not until Nebraska officially joins.


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 24, 2010)

If R-Rod(Michigan) starts 1-1 he will be fired. I heard this morning that he has to win his first two games of the season or else.

I know DV is salibating.(is that a word???).


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> (is that a word???).


If it is, it's above my pay grade


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> If R-Rod(Michigan) starts 1-1 he will be fired. I heard this morning that he has to win his first two games of the season or else.I know DV is salibating.(is that a word???).


Rodriguez is probably doomed if he loses the opener to UConn. But he could be "dead man walking" through the end of the season, after his fate is sealed.


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope D-Rod stays there. I fully support any man who continue to drive Michigan's program into a never-ending downward spiral.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 24, 2010)

:wv:

as far as the Mountaineers, Noel Devine is being sold as a top 10 preseason contender for the Heisman, and I hope he does well enough to continue that talk throughout the year, but here is a name that I think will be a jump out ESPN weekly name:

TAVON AUSTIN, #1 for the Mounties. (Remember I said it here first.) 

I see defenses putting pressure on Devine, and then Jock Sanders, leaving Austin having HUGE plays. He's quite capable.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Aug 25, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> :wv:
> as far as the Mountaineers, Noel Devine is being sold as a top 10 preseason contender for the Heisman, and I hope he does well enough to continue that talk throughout the year, but here is a name that I think will be a jump out ESPN weekly name:
> 
> TAVON AUSTIN, #1 for the Mounties. (Remember I said it here first.)
> ...



I think WV is definitely underestimated this year... Austin will have a big year... and hopefully Devine can make his last year a Heisman year.... The biggest question mark though is the QB's health (and experience)...

that being said.............

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS!!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 25, 2010)

Time for a little bit of Lane Kiffin bashing. If you ever need any further proof that Kiffin is a horse's ass: I played football in high school with David Reaves, who is Kiffin's brother in law. He hired David on at Tennessee when David had a job at South Carolina as the QB coach under Spurrier. Then when Kiffin pulled his crap at Tennessee it sounds like he hung David out to dry. David was pretty much a jackass as well, but to screw over your own BIL like that, I bet that makes for some interesting Thanksgiving dinners.



> The NCAA interviewed New Mexico quarterbacks coach and passing game coordinator David Reaves Tuesday morning about the recruiting practices of former Tennessee coach Lane Kiffin and the staff when he was with the Volunteers, a source said.
> Reaves is the brother-in-law of Kiffin, now the USC coach. Kiffin, who married David's sister, Layla, opted not to take Reaves with him to USC.
> 
> Reaves said at the time he didn't know Kiffin was leaving Tennessee.
> ...


----------



## CbusPaul (Aug 25, 2010)

Rich Rod is the best coach we at OSU have had in years. Hasn't lost a game for us yet.

That being said, OSU will probably run the table, although some definite landmines are out there ( Miami) but get blown out in the national title game. Getting used to that one though.


----------



## Supe (Aug 25, 2010)

CbusPaul said:


> Rich Rod is the best coach we at OSU have had in years. Hasn't lost a game for us yet.
> That being said, OSU will probably run the table, although some definite landmines are out there ( Miami) but get blown out in the national title game. Getting used to that one though.



If we run the option with Pryor on every single play, we stand a chance!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 25, 2010)

This is pretty funny. Warning, it might offend tender sensitivities.

Hater's Guide to the Top 25


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 26, 2010)

So... um update:

Mizzou.

Starting WR - broken wrist, recovering from surgery with cast on hand...

2nd string LB - would get playing time, DUI, getting internal discipline (not sure what the hell that means) other than he was demoted to 3rd string and is fighting a legal battle... probably miss games.

Starting RB - just suspended indefinitely for breaking team rules, what rules? No one knows.

We have a game in essentially a week, so... I guess that 2nd stringers better be ready.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

CbusPaul said:


> Rich Rod is the best coach we at OSU have had in years. Hasn't lost a game for us yet.
> That being said, OSU will probably run the table, although some definite landmines are out there ( Miami) but get blown out in the national title game. Getting used to that one though.



I'm still mad that Cooper left OSU. He was our best player.

I hope RR is toast no matter what. Even if we were to win 12 games I'd want him out. I can't stand the guy, and I don't know any other alums who like him. He's a disgrace to our program.


----------



## ktulu (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothing better than having your top returner from last year tweak his knee 4 days before the 1st game. Here's where depth comes in.


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure you need depth against San Jose State.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope he is OK, and will be 100% for the Penn State game.

If PSU wins, I'd hate to hear about "Ingram was out" and if he is out and Penn State still loses (quite possible) then I'd hate to hear about "How bad it'd be if Ingram was healthy"

either way, I want him there at 100%


----------



## ktulu (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree, DV. I would like to see Ingram match up against the PSU defense.

Honestly, I really would like BAMA to light up the sky, throwing balls everywhere.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Bama is going to steamroll PSU regardless of who the running back is. Sorry DV, but Bama might as well be a professional team at this point.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm pretty sure Bama is going to steamroll PSU regardless of who the running back is. Sorry DV, but Bama might as well be a professional team at this point.



Except they would then have a salary cap to worry about.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 2, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> Except they would then have a salary cap to worry about.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, guess the only surprise last night was PITT. Really thought Southern Miss would put up a bigger fight... D. Brown looks to have some attitude issues.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 3, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Except they would then have a salary cap to worry about.


Thanks... I'll be here all week. Try the veal.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 4, 2010)

ktulu said:


> I agree, DV. I would like to see Ingram match up against the PSU defense.
> Honestly, I really would like BAMA to light up the sky, throwing balls everywhere.


It may pan out that way.

PSU is returning a great defensive core, but the corners are new and young. Bama' will probably have success throwing the ball, you may get your wish.

PSU is underway, and 3rd quarter just started, PSU returned the kick-off 101 yards. Was a very rough 1st half for Penn State. First time JoePA ever started a freshman at quarterback for a season. That freshman will have to grow up alot by next week.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 5, 2010)

Well Clemson's first game was a disappointment.

But that UNC-LSU game last night was awesome. If UNC hadn't had half their starters suspended they would have steamrolled LSU.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Well Clemson's first game was a disappointment.


Thats one word for it.

RW, I fully expect GT to put up at least 600 yards against us. You heard it here first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2010)

There were A LOT of disappointments last night, including my Florida Gators. The score really didn't show how bad they were playing.

OTOH, I thought Florida State did pretty well in its' first game under Jimbo Fisher. Of course the real test comes next week when they play Oklahoma. If they have a strong showing in that game, I might say they are back.

JR


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 5, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> But that UNC-LSU game last night was awesome. If UNC hadn't had half their starters suspended they would have steamrolled LSU.


Losers always have excuses.


----------



## ktulu (Sep 5, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, DV. I would like to see Ingram match up against the PSU defense.
> ...


BAMA opened up with 3 straight passes to Julio Jones. I liked that. Then they ran down SJSU's throat. Definitely gave PSU things to plan for.


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2010)

Virginia Tech should be embarrassed for losing that game last night. Their pass defense was atrocious. Boise State should not be the #3 ranked team, and I don't think they'll be there long. Unless Virginia Tech steamrolls the competition for the rest of the year and Boise pulls out some serious style points, their run for a BCS Championship bid is over.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2010)

about half (or more) of these games this past weekend shouldnt even count,, congrats to the teams that didnt play cupcakes!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 7, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Well Clemson's first game was a disappointment.
> ...



Agreed. Our freaking defense better get their asses in gear and start playing or we need to plan on another 6-6 season. I hope our linebackers realize they don't have CJ to bail them out of their allowing 10 yards per carry against a freaking sunbelt team. Pathetic and not the start I was hoping for.


----------



## mrt406 (Sep 7, 2010)

Supe said:


> Virginia Tech should be embarrassed for losing that game last night. Their pass defense was atrocious. Boise State should not be the #3 ranked team, and I don't think they'll be there long. Unless Virginia Tech steamrolls the competition for the rest of the year and Boise pulls out some serious style points, their run for a BCS Championship bid is over.



Not to take anything away from Boise State, but the refs made some seriously atrocious calls in the last 2 mins of the game last night and totally screwed over VT.

First they call a block-in-the-back on Boise during the punt return and then inexplicably take the call back. Then they call a late hit on VT's db because apparently he should have known the receiver running down the sideline had taken a step out of bounds half a second before he hit him. The icing on the cake was the pass-interference no-call on the last play when VT was going for the comeback. Apparently, the db was allowed to rape the receiver because he turned his head in the direction of the ball at the last second.

Not to mention the fact that Kirk Herbstreet was practically blowing the entire Boise State team the entire game. I always knew that dude was a fruitcake ever since I saw him at the Biggest Cocktail Party in the World with a pink drink in his hand.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 7, 2010)

Supe said:


> Virginia Tech should be embarrassed for losing that game last night. Their pass defense was atrocious.



Yeah, but it looked like VaTech thought their defense could win it for them.

They got conservative at the end like they were up 7-3 or something.


----------



## Supe (Sep 7, 2010)

mrt406 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Virginia Tech should be embarrassed for losing that game last night. Their pass defense was atrocious. Boise State should not be the #3 ranked team, and I don't think they'll be there long. Unless Virginia Tech steamrolls the competition for the rest of the year and Boise pulls out some serious style points, their run for a BCS Championship bid is over.
> ...


That's the one that really pissed me off. He barely catches the guys feet, comes in about half a second late, and the guy started running again after the whistle. You bet your ass I would have made that same play.

I'll agree with you on that last one, too. He was not making a play for the ball. Apparently all you need to do is look towards the QB before you knock someone down in order for it not to be pass interference.


----------



## Angstrom (Sep 7, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm pretty sure Bama is going to steamroll PSU regardless of who the running back is. Sorry DV, but Bama might as well be a professional team at this point.


I don't know if Bama can handle Penn State's BIG 10 SPEED, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2010)

Big 10 Speed was a joke right?


----------



## ktulu (Sep 7, 2010)

Angstrom said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure Bama is going to steamroll PSU regardless of who the running back is. Sorry DV, but Bama might as well be a professional team at this point.
> ...


Pretty sure they will be able to handle it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Big 10 Speed was a joke right?


That was a no brainer RG. The question is another one but I will not post it here because DV is a Mod and would ban me if I do it.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, the same Big 10 speed that Penn State used to beat LSU in the bowl game last year. 

Are we going to start the Big10 / SEC thing this soon already? Every year its the same thing.

And if we go back to last year's college football thread, I'm sure we'd see where everyone said what a sham of a match up it was going to be because Ohio State couldn't hang with Oregon's SPEED in the Rose Bowl (Ohio state won easily) and that IOWA was WAY TOO SLOW for the fast attack of Georgia Tech (IOWA win), or that Wisconsin was too slow to hang with MIAMI hurricane's in that bowl game (Wisc win).

Of course I know Alabama is not LSU, but It's obvious to anyone that Bama should outclass Penn State this weekend in every category on paper. PSU will have to show up and play the game of their lives to pull it off, but that's why you play the games. If it were decided on paper, we'd be done here.

'Bama would already be given this year's title too.

but what fun would that be?


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2010)

DV+Big 10 FTW! :bio: :appl:


----------



## ktulu (Sep 9, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> 'Bama would already be given this year's title too.
> but what fun would that be?


I'd take it!

But, I would rather watch the games too. Just for fun.


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohio State - Miami

Who wins?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 9, 2010)

Ohio State is also stacked this year. Will be interesting, I don't think Harris is as good a QB as the media makes him out to be. Pryor over Harris anyday, IMO.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 10, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ohio State - Miami
> Who wins?



I like Ohio State. I think I still have an imagine in my head of Miami getting wooped by Wisconsin in the Champs Bowl.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 10, 2010)

but will Ohio State be able to keep up with all that ACC speed?

:lmao:


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 12, 2010)

It sure as hell wasn't 'speed' that beat Penn State's ass. It was hard nosed running the football. Bama beat PSU at the Big 10's own game.

'speed' was not a factor in that game. A freshman QB that choked continuously in the Red Zone had alot to do with it.

Bama is just freakin' stacked. Should be an interesting year for them.

Penn State has their work cut out for them this season, many tough games left. and my Mountaineers barely pulled one out. My nerves were shot after that game on Friday.


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2010)

The entire ACC should go into hiding at this point. The nice thing about it is that it severely discredits Boise's previous victory, and hopefully this nonsense of them playing in the BCS championship will disappear quickly.

That being said, Alabama looked like a Pro team playing a Pop Warner team. They just outmatched PSU in every way, much more so than I thought they would.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> The entire ACC should go into hiding at this point.


No kidding!


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> The entire ACC should go into hiding at this point.


Easy now, we haven't taken our whipping yet. That will happen Saturday at Auburn. Gameday will be there. When the media asked our coach if he had heard that Gameday would be at the Auburn/Clemson game next week, his response was something along the lines of "must be pretty slim pickins out there." I couldn't agree more.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm concerned about WVU playing Maryland this week after that poor showing the Mountaineers had on Friday.

So I'll refrain from ACC comments for now.


----------



## willsee (Sep 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I'm concerned about WVU playing Maryland this week after that poor showing the Mountaineers had on Friday.
> So I'll refrain from ACC comments for now.


At least the couch burners still won


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

was camping this weekend with webelos scouts, missed just about every college and pro game I wanted to watch.....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 13, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > The entire ACC should go into hiding at this point.
> ...



Agreed.

And I don't get all the hype about Jacory Harris. That was a shitty performance and Miami might have won that game if it wasn't for his 4 interceptions.

Florida State, Georgia Tech, and Virginia Tech obviously took the week off to focus on their upcoming games.

I really hope Clemson has a respectable performance. I just can't take another ACC emberassment this week.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 14, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I'm concerned about WVU playing Maryland this week after that poor showing the Mountaineers had on Friday.


You and me both... I figured it might be a little closer than what I hoped since Doc would be very familiar with the playbook,etc.... but still.... Our O-line just gets knocked over.... Our defense blows coverage.... frustrating... This may turn out to be a very long, stressful season....


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 24, 2010)

HUGE game tomorrow night in the Bayou!

LET'S GOOOOOOO MOUNTAINEERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wv:










and

PENN STATE takes on the *UNDEFEATED TEMPLE OWLS *(had to write that)


----------



## ktulu (Sep 24, 2010)

Going to be interesting to watch BAMA's secondary deal with Ryan Mallett. Hopefully we put enough pressure on him to keep him running.

Or, Ingram and Co. can just keep the ball and run it down their throats. Just keep Mallett off the field.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 24, 2010)

Why is it that everyone thinks Jacory Harris is so great? 6 interceptions in 2 games is not good. I hope he keeps that up against Clemson next week.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 24, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> HUGE game tomorrow night in the Bayou!


Yeah, just pray that we still have our heads up a collective ass concerning the QB situation.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 24, 2010)

Louisville can't lose this week!

This is our off week.


----------



## willsee (Sep 24, 2010)

After watching the rest of the Big East and if IF Louisville can keep up the play and learn how to finish in the Red Zone I like their chances to finish in the upper half of the league.

I will also be pulling for Bobby Petrino and the hogs this weeked vs the Tide...can't wait to watch that game should be exciting.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 24, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > HUGE game tomorrow night in the Bayou!
> ...


It's hard to tell which Mountaineer team will show up.

Last year against Auburn, :wv: went up 21-0 fast, then in the second half, the WVU team we are too familiar with showed up


----------



## maryannette (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm so excited. NCSU beat Ga Tech today and they are now 4 - 0. I heard a sports commentator earlier say that NC State could be the ACC champions. YAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 26, 2010)

mary :) said:


> I heard a sports commentator earlier say that NC State could be the ACC champions. YAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!


lol, there is a still a lot of season left, even Duke *could* be ACC Champions this season. 

NCState looked good yesterday, they've looked good all season. If they can keep playing that way then they have a very good chance of winning the ACC this year.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2010)

Wisconsin scores 70, Michigan 65, Ohio State 73! I don't care if they're powderpuff teams or not, that's a lot of scoring out of the Big 10.

I'm also LIVID that Alabama won, but if Mallett hadn't pooched that pass, it was Arkansas' game to win. They did show that Alabama is mortal after all, though...


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2010)

WVU play calling was horrendous. All coaches should be fired. LSU didn't look that good, just that :wv: looked worse.

Penn State survived, barely. Temple actually looks pretty good, and may win 9 games again this year. PSU is down too though.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 27, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> mary :) said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a sports commentator earlier say that NC State could be the ACC champions. YAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!
> ...



I don't see NC State getting by Miami or Clemson at this point, but you never know.


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 27, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't see NC State getting by Miami or Clemson at this point, but you never know.


Since Miami isn't on NC State's schedule I presume you are anointing them the Coastal Division champs? 

NC State plays VT this week. I know VT hasn't played well at times this season but I still think they are the most talented team in the ACC. If NC State can pass that test they may be for real. They would still have to get past FSU, Clemson and UNC before worrying about an ACC Championship. They looked good Saturday, I say they have a shot.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 27, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see NC State getting by Miami or Clemson at this point, but you never know.
> ...



Yes, I am annointing Miami the Coastal Division champs. Unless Jacory Harris continues to average 3 interceptions per game. In which case I'd annoint VT as the Coastal Division champs.

I think Clemson is good this year, but if our defensive secondary doesn't improve on their ability to read pump fakes and stutter-go routes, we're cooked next weekend.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 9, 2010)

It's official....... gonna be a really long season for the Nittany Lions...


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 10, 2010)

I went to the Kentucky/Auburn game and as a Louisville fan it was sweet to see UK get so close and fall flat. It was a good game though. Could have gone either way.


----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2010)

Roll Tide! Ha! Now all I have to do is hope that they don't manage to sneak back up to #2 in the polls.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, because god knows, if OSU trips and falls into another NCG, they don't want to be facing an SEC powerhouse again.


----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll put my Buckeyes up against any SEC team, I just sure as hell don't want it to be Alabama!

If OSU goes to the championship game this year, it's going to be a bit tougher to say they don't deserve it than in years past with wins over Miami and much improved Wisconsin, Iowa, and Michigan teams. I just wish they played Mich. State this year.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yeah, because god knows, if OSU trips and falls into another NCG, they don't want to be facing an SEC powerhouse again.





Supe said:


> I'll put my Buckeyes up against any SEC team, I just sure as hell don't want it to be Alabama!









Just sayin...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

we were camping this weekend at a place with no cell phone coverage but it looks like I missed out on a lot of really good games..

USC?? where did the Gamecocks come from? wow....


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 11, 2010)

Supe said:


> I'll put my Buckeyes up against any SEC team, I just sure as hell don't want it to be Alabama!


I will put any SEC team against the Buckeyes. Even the my Vols. :th_rockon:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2010)

I will really open things up and say that the Big 10 top 3 teams are better than the SEC top 3 teams.

how bout that?

I think if you did bowl games this week, and put a few games together,

Ohio State vs. Auburn (I'll take Ohio State)

Michigan St vs. Alabama (Ok, but I think it'd be a good game)

Iowa vs. LSU (Iowa easily)

Wisconsin vs. South Carolina (Badgers)

I really think that would be a 3-1 scenario and not in favor of the mighty SEC

Then, if we're gonna look at depth thru the conference, Michigan is a contender on any given day, Illinois is looking much improved and may make a run. Big10 is up this year, and I hate that Penn State is down. Takes the fun out of it.

I agree, over the past 4-5 years SEC has been the deepest conference with strong ones at the top, but this year I think the two are at a MINIMUM even. I think the Big10 has a slight edge. I know that's really hard for SEC folks to wrap their minds around.


----------



## willsee (Oct 11, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I will really open things up and say that the Big 10 top 3 teams are better than the SEC top 3 teams.
> 
> 
> how bout that?
> ...


I would put Arkansas over LSU

Nothing like watching your team at the stadium after 3 years of misery hang a shutout against an old rival. Even if they are down beating Memphis State is always a good thing, especially heading into Big East play.

Louisville is the #1 offense in the Big East. Even if they haven't played anyone yet they are looking sharp.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have Oklahoma State scheduled for a bowl rematch of either Ohio State or Alabama on January 10th.

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I think if you did bowl games this week, and put a few games together,
> Ohio State vs. Auburn (I'll take Ohio State)
> 
> Michigan St vs. Alabama (Ok, but I think it'd be a good game)
> ...


My take on the matchups:

Ohio State vs. Auburn (Toss up)

Michigan St vs. Alabama (Alabama hands down)

Iowa vs. LSU (LSU QB = Jordan Jefferson (Iowa), LSU QB = Jarrett Lee (LSU))

Wisconsin vs. South Carolina (South Carolina)

Now, as far as LSU goes, I am shocked at their record so far. I'm not saying we're not good, but being lucky &gt;&gt; being good any day of the week. Now if the coaching staff would figure out the QB situation... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Louisville is the #1 offense in the Big East.


That's not saying much...and I'm a huge Louisville fan.

I'll take a bet on every one of those, DV. I'd take the SEC in every matchup. The Big 10, much like Notre Dame, and until this season USC, gets a lot of its high ranking based on past performances. Miami may be a "powerhouse" in the ACC, but that's like saying L'ville has the #1 offense in the Big East. Being the best of the worst doesn't mean you are good.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Now, as far as LSU goes, I am shocked at their record so far. I'm not saying we're not good, but being lucky &gt;&gt; being good any day of the week. Now if the coaching staff would figure out the QB situation... &lt;_&lt;


As a Mountaineer fan, I got a good look at LSU. the Mounties are nothing special this year, but should have beat LSU. WVU lost that game for themselves. It wasn't like LSU won it. They were just not impressive. I think Iowa is 3 rungs higher. They gave up a big 1st quarter to Arizona with turnovers/special teams that they almost still came back from. Otherwise, they'd be top 5 right now.



wilheldp_PE said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Louisville is the #1 offense in the Big East.
> ...


1. :wv: offense is down from past years, but still can hang some #'s but BigEast just plain sucks this year.

2. the SEC is the media darlings that get high rankings based on past performances. You are completely reversed on that one. Big10 has to overcome predetermined prejudices like "lack of speed", etc. I even hear the media screaming about "a one loss SEC team" blah blah blah. the bias is all in SEC's favor.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree the bias is all in the SEC's favor. It looks like we won't have to worry about another SEC national champion this year.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 11, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> 2. the SEC is the media darlings that get high rankings based on past performances. You are completely reversed on that one. Big10 has to overcome predetermined prejudices like "lack of speed", etc. I even hear the media screaming about "a one loss SEC team" blah blah blah. the bias is all in SEC's favor.


You want media darling? Look at Virginia Tech, Notre Dame, USC, Miami, etc...

The SEC isn't a media darling, per se, but just historically *good*. The media actually hated the SEC until the early 2000ish timeframe. I can still remember Lee Corso getting hit in the head with a golf ball during ESPN Gameday. Now they only like us for the ratings.


----------



## willsee (Oct 11, 2010)

Considering what everyone has sat through for the past 3 years watching Louisville play, I'll take what they are doing right now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Considering what everyone has sat through for the past 3 years watching Louisville play, I'll take what they are doing right now.


I'm going to reserve judgement until we get into conference play. So far, we have beaten the shit out of crappy opponents, and lost to good opponents. It's like they can only get motivated to play against teams that they can beat 56-0. We should have won that Oregon State game, but the players were probably demoralized after they got 14 points taken away from them in the first quarter.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Considering what everyone has sat through for the past 3 years watching Louisville play, I'll take what they are doing right now.
> ...


What happened with Kragthorpe at Louisville? He was a really good coach at Tulsa doing a lot with nothing, then went to Louisville and faltered?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 11, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> What happened with Kragthorpe at Louisville? He was a really good coach at Tulsa doing a lot with nothing, then went to Louisville and faltered?


What happened was he took the #1 offense in college football, and completely destroyed it. He stopped calling the deep pass plays that scored us an assload of touchdowns, and instead starting calling 3 runs up the middle and a punt.

He also took one of the worst defenses in the country and made it worse. So, we went from the Orange Bowl (1 win away from the NCG) to a sub-.500 team in less than 2 years.


----------



## willsee (Oct 12, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Slugger926 said:
> 
> 
> > What happened with Kragthorpe at Louisville? He was a really good coach at Tulsa doing a lot with nothing, then went to Louisville and faltered?
> ...


Louisville was not one of the worst defenses when Petrino left. They only gave up 300 yards/17 points a game during the Orange Bowl year. They were also #3 in the country in sacks.

Couple that with one of the top offenses in the country (without Micheal Bush) and they were very good that year.

No one knows really what happened behind the scenes when Kragthorpe came in. But on the field we saw what happened. Gave up 100 more yards and twice as many points in Kragthorpe's first season. Players were being run off/quit/transferred. Anthony Allen had the single game rushing record for Louisville and transferred to Georgia Tech.

Louisville lost to Syracuse at home as 38 point favorites.

They went 6-6 Kragthorpe's first year and didn't make a bowl. They could never seem to have a pass rush with Kragthorpe as coach. Kragthorpe came in and basically threw Petrino under the bus saying he ran a dirty program, yet the biggest problem that ever came out was a paintball incident I believe. Petrino went 41-9 and was held in high regard in Louisville and to have a coach/athletic director come in and trash it turned off many fans that don't really have the football program at the top of their to-do list.

Players were out of shape, unmotivated, uninspired, unorganized.

Kragthorpe preached through the media about "doing things the right way" and high standards for players yet that was a total fraud as well. Charlie Strong came in and found players with 0.0 gpa's.

He's done more but I drank most of it away the past 3 years...hopefully Charlie Strong keeps it going and keeps improving.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2010)

November 20, 2010.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 12, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> November 20, 2010.


You can just pencil that in as a BYE week for the Mountaineers.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 12, 2010)

> Now they only like (the Southeast Conference) for the ratings.



I don't agree with that. ESPN and the $EC need to get a room, even though CBS has the $EC television deal.

Why would ESPN love the $EC for the ratings ... that CBS gets?


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 12, 2010)

Wait, what?

You're obviously not aware of "the Deal".

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=3553033

Every football game in the SEC is on TV in some form or fashion, most by ESPN or ESPN affiliates.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 12, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Wait, what?
> You're obviously not aware of "the Deal".
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncaa/news/story?id=3553033
> ...



I'm a season ticket holder so I'm not home to watch a lot of Saturday games. But when I am, seems like all the big Southeast Conference games are on CBS.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 12, 2010)

The 2:30 Central game is the CBS "game of the week", and they do get first choice (except for two weeks in the year when ESPN gets first). They also get the SEC championship game in all three major sports. The television rights to every other game are owned by ESPN. With the new contract, I think they are obligated to televise every game, either by selling the rights, or worst case a pay-per-view game.

CBS and ESPN both make a LOT of money off of the SEC. It seems as though the SEC has a larger portion of people who will spend their hard earned money to hear/watch every detail about their respective programs. There are even those idiots that will do so in historically mediocre (and in some cases, flat out bad) teams. Those are the people I don't understand.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> It seems as though the SEC has a larger portion of people who will spend their hard earned money to hear/watch every detail about their respective programs.


I fully agree.

People in my area are fairly good fans, not all nut jobs. I know most in the North East are weekend warriors, that may or may not watch the game, depending on what's going on. It is a different culture in the South with it. (that's why its so fun to 'bait' the SEC fans)


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 13, 2010)

Even those who don't go to the game enjoy the atmosphere around the campus. When y'all non-SEC fans learn to tailgate, let us know. I'm sure your interpretation is cute. :cheeburga:


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Even those who don't go to the game enjoy the atmosphere around the campus. When y'all non-SEC fans learn to tailgate, let us know. I'm sure your interpretation is cute. :cheeburga:



You've apparently never been to the Horseshoe on gameday at The Ohio State University...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ True.

But please look at :wv: history of being #1 or in the top 5 of Party School rankings for YEARS. At WVU the party (tailgate) never ends, its just that every now and again there is a game going on next to it.


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ True.
> 
> But please look at : :wv: : history of being #1 or in the top 5 of Party School rankings for YEARS. At WVU the party (tailgate) never ends, its just that every now and again there is a game going on next to it.



West Virginia was one of the schools I visited during my college application loop which included UConn, Rutgers, Kentucky, Virginia Tech, and West Virginia on that particular 5 day driving loop. Upon reaching campus at Morgantown, 6 guys were literally rolling three kegs down the sidwalk. :true:

Lucky for me, we flew to Ohio State on a whim as a last resort kind of thing after I was dead set on going to VA Tech. Glad I did.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> Upon reaching campus at Morgantown, 6 guys were literally rolling three kegs down the sidwalk.



Didn't want to go to a place where the men can't tote 'em, huh?

My junior year, we were having a small get-together, and were running low on beer. I took the two kegs we had floated (to keep from paying another deposit), and was off in search of more. Well, I carried them in the first place, and they didn't have any kegs, so I walk out with the two empty kegs, one in each hand. I go to the back of my truck and load them up with one hand. I turn around and there is a group of guys staring at me wide eyed. They assumed I just lifted two full kegs into my truck with one hand. I just waved and drove off.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> You've apparently never been to the Horseshoe on gameday at The Ohio State University...


Visit LSU on the day before gameday. Then visit any given gameday. 



DVINNY said:


> ^^ True.
> 
> But please look at : :wv: : history of being #1 or in the top 5 of Party School rankings for YEARS. At WVU the party (tailgate) never ends, its just that every now and again there is a game going on next to it.


First of all, how in the HELL does any school get ranked above another in terms of "the party school"? LSU was #1 for a while, but who does the ranking and how? What school, besides BYU, doesn't have keg parties at a freshman's apartment or dorm room? I guess they survey the students and based on how loud the student replies, "WE F***ING PARTY ALL THE TIME!" dictates how high the school's ranking is... ?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 13, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Visit LSU on the day before gameday. Then visit any given gameday.


Actually, two of the guys I work with went down for the LSU / WVU game a couple of weeks ago. They commented on how well they were treated, and the hospitallity of the fans. They said there were people insisting that they join their tailgate.

They were pleasantly surprised by how nice the fans were, and then the conversation went to how dissappointing the WVU fans are. We all agreed that those that make the trip to WVU next year from LSU will not receive the same treatment. That is a shame. Our fans won't offer beers, they'll throw empty ones.

They may party hard here, but there is a lot to be learned on manners and sportsmanship.

and as far as thinking its like any other campus with drinking/etc. I have to say it would be nice if it was. The 'couch burning' reputation at WVU is for a reason. A quick search on YouTube and you can see the idiots flipping cars/ burning cars and rioting in the streets after games. I think instead of #1 party school, it should be known as #1 anarchy school. Usually ends with fire hoses, and pepper spray.

gets quite rediculous at times.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> What school, besides BYU, doesn't have keg parties at a freshman's apartment or dorm room?


Georgia Tech. We have great LAN parties though. :eyebrows:


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Actually, two of the guys I work with went down for the LSU / WVU game a couple of weeks ago. They commented on how well they were treated, and the hospitallity of the fans. They said there were people insisting that they join their tailgate.They were pleasantly surprised by how nice the fans were, and then the conversation went to how dissappointing the WVU fans are. We all agreed that those that make the trip to WVU next year from LSU will not receive the same treatment. That is a shame. Our fans won't offer beers, they'll throw empty ones.
> 
> They may party hard here, but there is a lot to be learned on manners and sportsmanship.


My only experience with WVU fans was at the Gator Bowl in 2007, sweet merciful crap I realize there aren't a lot of songs that reference West Virginia but I swear to god I was about to go on a murderous rampage if they played Bob Denver's _Country Roads_ one more f***ing time!

Then their was the fan that took a dump in the GT band section during halftime...


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 13, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Then their was the fan that took a dump in the GT band section during halftime...


Is this a "thing"? There were pictures of a WVU guy crapping in the MSU band section when we played in Morgantown a few years ago.

Also, the trip to Morgantown has become one of Mississippi State message board lore. Hands down, the worst fans ever encountered, and we go to LSU every other year.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm glad Clemson has a good reputation of treating visitors nicely. That shithole in Columbia however is another story.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 13, 2010)

I told you these people here are nothing to be proud of. But 'partiers'?..... yes.

full on Nutjobs.

I'm currently going to tomorrow nights game against South Florida, but since its supposed to be rain and 50 degrees, I may be a pansy and stay home. I am in a wedding this weekend, and don't want to be sick.

Plus, I'm not in my 20's anymore, drinking 3 nights in a row would equal a long recovery time.

(Maybe I'll go to the game long enough to shit in their band's seats, then leave)


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> (Maybe I'll go to the game long enough to shit in their band's seats, then leave)


you'd have to hang around until halftime for that


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Actually, two of the guys I work with went down for the LSU / WVU game a couple of weeks ago. They commented on how well they were treated, and the hospitallity of the fans. They said there were people insisting that they join their tailgate.They were pleasantly surprised by how nice the fans were, and then the conversation went to how dissappointing the WVU fans are. We all agreed that those that make the trip to WVU next year from LSU will not receive the same treatment. That is a shame. Our fans won't offer beers, they'll throw empty ones.
> 
> They may party hard here, but there is a lot to be learned on manners and sportsmanship.


With the exception of the fringe, LSU tailgaters (especially the hard core ones) are accepting of all visitors. There's a reason why Omaha turns into LSU North during the College World Series.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 13, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> With the exception of the fringe, LSU tailgaters (especially the hard core ones) are accepting of all visitors.



It's the twelve year olds peeing on the visitors walking out of the gate you have to worry about. :true:

It's probably a good thing we couldn't have gotten to them, because we'd have certainly been arrested for what we'd have done to those boys.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 14, 2010)

The uproar is a couple of days old now, but it's an interesting read if you haven't seen it yet.

The responses (confirmations/denials/no comments) at the end are very interesting.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/maga...gent/index.html


----------



## ktulu (Oct 17, 2010)

Just another crazy ass Saturday in College Football.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome weekend in college football, I love it when everything gets all jacked up

will be another interesting year


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2010)

At least I don't have to plan my Saturdays around watching college football anymore. Oklahoma and Oregon will likely both stumble before the end of the year, and I have no desire to watch a Boise/TCU game.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2010)

A Boise State / TCU National Championship Game would certainly leave good room for some genuine playoff talk at least


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> At least I don't have to plan my Saturdays around watching college football anymore. Oklahoma and Oregon will likely both stumble before the end of the year, and I have no desire to watch a Boise/TCU game.


Oklahoma State will take care of those oklahoma dirt thieves.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 18, 2010)

Supe said:


> I'll put my Buckeyes up against any SEC team, I just sure as hell don't want it to be Alabama!
> 
> *If OSU goes to th*e championship game this year, it's going to be a bit tougher to say they don't deserve it than in years past with wins over Miami and much improved Wisconsin, Iowa, and Michigan teams. I just wish they played Mich. State this year.



What do you mean if, of course the OSU Cowboys will be heading to the championship game even though they are getting little respect in the polls right now. The Cowboys are doing in the right way too through hard work rather than buying players cars and the workless programs at car dealerships like those the buckeyes and sooners have ran in the past or the professional arrangements at usc.


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 18, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > At least I don't have to plan my Saturdays around watching college football anymore. Oklahoma and Oregon will likely both stumble before the end of the year, and I have no desire to watch a Boise/TCU game.
> ...


I hope we beat you to the punch this weekend, but I honestly doubt it. Big game Stoops has had Pinkel's number. We usually look pretty good unless we play a team with great speed on Defense. it's going to be an exciting time to be in Columbia and go to the game with GameDay and all this weekend.


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 18, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ True.
> 
> But please look at :wv: history of being #1 or in the top 5 of Party School rankings for YEARS. At WVU the party (tailgate) never ends, its just that every now and again there is a game going on next to it.


DVINNY... Not that I can hit the road for the 12/4 Rutgers-WV game... but next year when you are playing in our house, you have an open invitation to join me here is NJ for the game...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2010)

... but to do that, he'd have to go to NJ... &lt;shudders&gt;


----------



## maryannette (Oct 19, 2010)

Very sad.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 19, 2010)

mary :) said:


> Very sad.


Go Pirates!!

We are the Pirates of E C U!!


----------



## maryannette (Oct 19, 2010)

It was horrible! And a very strange game. Q1 0-21 Q2 21-3 Q3 no score. WTF?


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 19, 2010)

Yea, it was a weird game. I just knew that the missed PAT in OT was going to kill ECU, but they ended up pulling it out.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> A Boise State / TCU National Championship Game would certainly leave good room for some genuine playoff talk at least



I have no desire to see a playoff.

While it may draw more interest from casual observers, a playoff will draw less money than the current bowl arrangement. Crowds will get incrementally larger as a team advances. Currently, every fan that is going to watch their team shows up for every game.

Who would you limit your playoff too? The BCS top 5? Top 12? Either way, there is going to be complaints about who made it in and who didn't. We take 65 basketball teams, and there is always discussion about who made it in and who shouldn't have.

There are a lot of bowl tie-ins right now. Bowls are the only chances that athletes get to take trips to cities and actually sight-see, have a good time, enjoy the moment, etc. It's a great time for the college athlete. The current bowl system allows for more teams thus more college athletes to experience this.

50% of current bowl participants end their season with a win. In a playoff, only one team will. A bowl win is the momentum that will catapult the end of recruiting.

The current system allows for some great matchups. How often do you have a bad BCS game? How many times have we had a "crappy" final four?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 19, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> I have no desire to see a playoff.
> While it may draw more interest from casual observers, a playoff will draw less money than the current bowl arrangement. Crowds will get incrementally larger as a team advances. Currently, every fan that is going to watch their team shows up for every game.
> 
> Who would you limit your playoff too? The BCS top 5? Top 12? Either way, there is going to be complaints about who made it in and who didn't. We take 65 basketball teams, and there is always discussion about who made it in and who shouldn't have.
> ...


Think about it, do NCAA basketball programs lose money on their tournament? Do the b-ball players not get to sight-see? Do they have trouble recruiting off of an elite-8 or final four appearance?

I don't even see how the BCS can crown a "champion" when the team that wins the Championship Game only has to beat one, tough, non-conference opponent to get that title. And they only make it to that game based on the whim of sportswriters and a bunch of computers.

And I see a bad BCS game every time a Big-10 team plays an SEC team.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking from experience I can say that bowl games are a lot of fun for the athletes and I can understand the momentum gained for recruiting that jmbeck speaks of. As a fan, I would love to see a playoff, but I don't think I trust the NCAA to pull it off very well after the BCS fiasco. No matter what we get there would be complaining, so the best thing to do for now is just enjoy the games! Nothing like New Years Eve/Day with bowl games on.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2010)

About half of the bowl games are very pointless to even watch, theres generally less than half full stadiums at some of them.

I would make every "real" conference that doesnt already have a championship game create one, then create a seed order, and for teams like Notre Dame, tough shit you either join a conference or you dont get in.

until it has a playoff college football is fun to watch, but is also a total joke in terms of polls, standings, etc...


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how many bowl games end up with teams (schools) LOSING MONEY in the end? Do your kids go to this school? Do you pay tuition to this school? Who's paying for the lost money in the end? Who's paying for the kids to have a good time in the end?


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Think about it, do NCAA basketball programs lose money on their tournament? Do the b-ball players not get to sight-see? Do they have trouble recruiting off of an elite-8 or final four appearance?
> I don't even see how the BCS can crown a "champion" when the team that wins the Championship Game only has to beat one, tough, non-conference opponent to get that title. And they only make it to that game based on the whim of sportswriters and a bunch of computers.
> 
> And I see a bad BCS game every time a Big-10 team plays an SEC team.


I didn't say a tournament would lose money. What I'm saying is that a tournament doesn't draw as much money.

In fact, you missed my arguement entirely. All post-season teams get to sight see and all that. But, with a playoff, there would be less post-season teams. And a winning bowl game is easier to recruit off of a losing bowl game, while a losing bowl game is still better than no bowl game.

The BCS is crowning a "champion" based on computer rankings (which account for a number of statistics) and the human polls opinion of the top two teams. Prior to that, it was purely based on opinions and you rarely had the top two teams play each other. The BCS, with all it's flaws, is still better than what we had prior to 1998.

As a fan of a school that would rarely, if ever, make a playoff, I love going to post-season bowls. And when we go, we fill a stadium. Our last bowl appearance set a Liberty Bowl crowd record.

I've never seen a bowl game with a half-empty stadium. It would be hard to get sponsors for a bowl game that's not good advertisement.

So, with your conference champions playoff, you'd rather see one school from every conference, than the top teams in the opinions of voters? The SEC west has 5 of the 6 teams in it's division ranked in the top 25 right now. Only one (assuming they win the SEC CG) of those teams deserves a shot over the winner of the MAC?

I can see it both ways, but I'm a bowl game guy. I like attending bowls, I like watching bowls, and it appeals to me much more than a playoff.

Besides, with a playoff, you people (what do you mean "you people", Non-SEC fans) will REALLY hate the SEC when a SEC team wins it EVERY year. As it is now, you can hope for another SEC team to beat the top team and knock them out of the BCS title game.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Can anyone tell me how many bowl games end up with teams (schools) LOSING MONEY in the end? Do your kids go to this school? Do you pay tuition to this school? Who's paying for the lost money in the end? Who's paying for the kids to have a good time in the end?


I think you'd be hard pressed to find a University in which the football program costs money.

Football is a revenue generator.


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't see why they can't turn the big time BCS bowls into playoff games. Same name, same bowl, winner moves on to another bowl. Use the BCS rankings to get your top 8 and be done with it. The little bowls are consolation prizes, just like they already are.


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> I think you'd be hard pressed to find a University in which the football program costs money.
> Football is a revenue generator.



Guess I'd be wrong.

4 schools from BCS conferences lose money, and only 17 from non-BCS conferences turn a profit.

http://ncaafootball.fanhouse.com/2010/06/3...stead-of-trees/


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

Supe said:


> I don't see why they can't turn the big time BCS bowls into playoff games. Same name, same bowl, winner moves on to another bowl. Use the BCS rankings to get your top 8 and be done with it. The little bowls are consolation prizes, just like they already are.



A 8 team playoff would require 7 games. You'd need to add two more BCS games, now 6 teams need to find another bowl.

I would almost be in favor of this, but I'd still want it based on rankings rather than conference champions. So, what's the point? You still have controversy on who should be in the playoff.


----------



## Supe (Oct 19, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why they can't turn the big time BCS bowls into playoff games. Same name, same bowl, winner moves on to another bowl. Use the BCS rankings to get your top 8 and be done with it. The little bowls are consolation prizes, just like they already are.
> ...


You'd still have the argument that the winner deserved to be there by defeating a "top 8" team, rather than being arbitrarily plopped there by defeating a slew of nobodies.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2010)

anyone remember that undefeated Hawaii team that got slammed by a 2 loss Georgia team? that was a great bowl game!


----------



## jmbeck (Oct 19, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> anyone remember that undefeated Hawaii team that got slammed by a 2 loss Georgia team? that was a great bowl game!


And yet, Georgia probably wouldn't have made a 8 team playoff of conference champions.

Did anyone think Utah would beat Alabama in 2008?

I can see it both ways, but no solution is much better, if at all, than what we have now. And unless you can significantly improve the situation, why change for the sake of change with no real improvement?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 19, 2010)

If you look at the elapsed time between the final conference championship game and the BCS NCG, there are enough weekends to hold a 64 team tournament. Then, not only would a lot of schools get the opportunity to play a postseason game, but the "lesser" bowl games would have a chance to get big name schools. It would probably generate MORE revenue than the current bowl system, and it would actually produce a viable champion, arguable moreso than basketball.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 19, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> I've never seen a bowl game with a half-empty stadium. It would be hard to get sponsors for a bowl game that's not good advertisement.


Even though the bowl game is no more... ALOHA!

More attendance research than you can shake a stick at - Linky link.



Road Guy said:


> anyone remember that undefeated Hawaii team that got slammed by a 2 loss Georgia team? that was a great bowl game!


:lmao:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2010)

bigray76 said:


> DVINNY... Not that I can hit the road for the 12/4 Rutgers-WV game... but next year when you are playing in our house, you have an open invitation to join me here is NJ for the game...


You're a good man, I'll remember that next year.

If you want to take on the December weather down here, I'll be happy to take ya to this year's game in Motown.



jmbeck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why they can't turn the big time BCS bowls into playoff games. Same name, same bowl, winner moves on to another bowl. Use the BCS rankings to get your top 8 and be done with it. The little bowls are consolation prizes, just like they already are.
> ...


I like RG's statement above, about using the conferences. If you had 5 super conferences, with at least 12 teams each, and a championship game, then that would produce 5 of your BCS teams out of at least 60 teams. That's a great 'first round' in my opinion. If a team can't win it's conference, it shouldn't get a national title.

Then, take 3 at large based on if they are ranked in top 10, etc. etc. You'd have 8 teams (4 games) name the games, the Orange, the Sugar, the Fiesta, and the Rose. Then, we already have a BCS National Championship game, so the only thing that would need added is the two games between the bowl winners.

This would give EVERY team in the nation the shot at a title, and only TWO games added.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 19, 2010)

FWIW,

I really like the current bowl set up, and wouldn't want to see it changed anymore drastic than what I just put above.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

I honestly dont tune in to many of the bowl games, I admit I watch the "fake" national championship game, but the rest just dont have a lot of merrit IMO...


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 20, 2010)

> You'd have 8 teams (4 games) name the games, the Orange, the Sugar, the Fiesta, and the Rose. Then, we already have a BCS National Championship game, so the only thing that would need added is the two games between the bowl winners.This would give EVERY team in the nation the shot at a title, and only TWO games added.



I am a grad student at Michigan State. If this system were in place this year, my Spartans would have to fly south and win three games in consecutive weeks.

I don't think that's fair or feasible.

The only way I think it would be nearly equitable is if your added two BCS games were held in northern venues and I would never see that happening.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll be at Neyland Stadium this weekend to see the Vols get crushed by Bama. My brother has season tickets and wanted me to go to this game, so I figured I'd head up to it. It's always fun tailgating and watchin' the college girls walking around! :40oz: :Banane20:


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 21, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I'll be at Neyland Stadium this weekend to see the Vols get crushed by Bama. My brother has season tickets and wanted me to go to this game, so I figured I'd head up to it. It's always fun tailgating and watchin' the college girls walking around! :40oz: :Banane20:


I'll probably pass you on I-40. I'm heading down to Clemson for the GT game.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 21, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> > You'd have 8 teams (4 games) name the games, the Orange, the Sugar, the Fiesta, and the Rose. Then, we already have a BCS National Championship game, so the only thing that would need added is the two games between the bowl winners.This would give EVERY team in the nation the shot at a title, and only TWO games added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then Michigan State can stay at home if they don't want to be NATIONAL CHAMPIONS



Easy enough.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 21, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > > You'd have 8 teams (4 games) name the games, the Orange, the Sugar, the Fiesta, and the Rose. Then, we already have a BCS National Championship game, so the only thing that would need added is the two games between the bowl winners.This would give EVERY team in the nation the shot at a title, and only TWO games added.
> ...


Or maybe a team should just not play cupcakes and go 12-0 if they want to be NATIONAL CHAMPIONS



Easy enough.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> Or maybe a team should just not play cupcakes and go 12-0 if they want to be NATIONAL CHAMPIONS
> 
> 
> Easy enough.


Tell that to Cincinnati, Boise State, and TCU in 2010, Utah in 2009, Hawaii in 2008, Boise State in 2007, Auburn and Utah in 2005. All of them went undefeated, but weren't even given the opportunity to compete for a National Championship.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 21, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe a team should just not play cupcakes and go 12-0 if they want to be NATIONAL CHAMPIONS
> ...


Yeah, I should tell them. OK, here goes:

Cincinnati, you should not have played Southeast Missouri State or Miami University last year.

Boise, you should not have played Miami University, Bowling Green or UC Davis.

TCU, you should not have played Texas State or SMU.

If you had not played these cupcakes, either the computers and voters would have been convinced or - more likely - you would have not have gone through the regular season undefeated.

Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you're entitled to.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah because the teams in the NCG didn't have any cupcakes on their schedule...

2010

Alabama - Florida International, North Texas, Chattanooga

Texas - Louisiana-Monroe, Wyoming, UTEP

2009

Florida - Hawaii, Citadel

Oklahoma - Chattanooga

2008

LSU - Middle Tennessee, Tulane, Louisiana Tech

Ohio State - Youngstown State, Akron, Kent State

2007

Florida - Southern Miss, Central Florida, Western Carolina

Ohio State - Northern Illinois, Bowling Green

2005

USC - Colorado State, Brigham Young

Oklahoma - Bowling Green, Houston

Every team plays paycheck games to pad their stats, so that's not a valid reason for being omitted from a chance to play for a national championship.

In 2007, a 1-loss SEC team (Florida) got in the NCG over an undefeated WAC team (Boise State). The Boise State schedule may not have been as tough as Florida's, but they managed to win every single game...including the Fiesta Bowl over a 2-loss Big 12 team (Oklahoma). Who is to say they couldn't have won a tournament amongst the top X teams in the polls? The thing that makes the the BCS NCG a sham is that only 2 teams ever have the chance to be the national champion.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Yeah because the teams in the NCG didn't have any cupcakes on their schedule...
> 2010
> 
> Alabama - Florida International, North Texas, Chattanooga
> ...



When a team's weakest conference game is Vandy or Washington State, maybe they have that luxury.

When a team plays conference games against Colorado State, New Mexico, Utah State and the like... then they don't have that luxury.

Certainly don't piss away games by scheduling 1-AA and MAC opponents, then come back and say, "We need another game or two."


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> When a team's weakest conference game is Vandy or Washington State, maybe they have that luxury.
> When a team plays conference games against Colorado State, New Mexico, Utah State and the like... then they don't have that luxury.
> 
> Certainly don't piss away games by scheduling 1-AA and MAC opponents, then come back and say, "We need another game or two."


That still doesn't explain Cincinnati last year or Auburn in 2005. They both play a conference schedule against BCS competition. The fact of the matter is that a system that only allows two teams to play for a title does not produce a true national champion.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > When a team's weakest conference game is Vandy or Washington State, maybe they have that luxury.
> ...



That's why I said MAYBE they have that luxury. Schedule a team like Citadel (which I believe Auburn did in 2005) and it is a gamble. Because teams who go undefeated and play a tougher schedule will be ranked higher.

I don't get so much into the "TRUE national champion" talk. In my experience, that phrase is used most often by:

1) Media folks who would profit greatly by covering a playoff tournament

2) Fans of traditional powerhouse schools who want their team to be able to lose a game without it ruining their season


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> I don't get so much into the "TRUE national champion" talk. In my experience, that phrase is used most often by:1) Media folks who would profit greatly by covering a playoff tournament
> 
> 2) Fans of traditional powerhouse schools who want their team to be able to lose a game without it ruining their season


I'm neither. In fact, I don't think my primary team (Louisville) stands a chance at a national championship under the current system OR a playoff (although my back-up team, Alabama, has a chance at either). I'm just a fan of playoff time in a variety of sports, and while some of the bowl games are fun to watch, I don't feel like it's a good, season-ending affair. If the NFL, Division II, and Division III football can figure out a playoff system, why can't Division I?


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the arguements over who should play in the National Championship and/or who actually is the National Champion is part of the fun of Div I football.

And on a personal note, I managed to get a couple tickets to the UofL game tomorrow. Fun times!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> I think the arguements over who should play in the National Championship and/or who actually is the National Champion is part of the fun of Div I football.
> And on a personal note, I managed to get a couple tickets to the UofL game tomorrow. Fun times!


I'll be there too. I actually have access to 2 tickets every game, but I was travelling a lot in the last couple of months, so last week and this week are the first two games I have been able to go to.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2010)

Aren't those tickets probably FREE anyway?

LOL

Go Mountaineers!!!!!!!!!!!! :wv:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Aren't those tickets probably FREE anyway?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Go Mountaineers!!!!!!!!!!!! : :wv: :


The ones in the recently expanded nosebleed section are probably pretty close to free. Mine have always been free since they are my dad's season tickets.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

there are three Tigers to cheer for this weekend, cant make my mind which one though?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't those tickets probably FREE anyway?
> ...


Just givin' ya a hard time.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 22, 2010)

Chucktown's Proposed NCAA Football National Championship System That Will Make Everyone Happy

Reduce the regular season back to 11 games.

Create a 16 team tournament. All conference champions receive an automatic invite to the tournament. The remaining at large invites are determined by BCS rankings. That's 8 games in the first round, make those lower tier bowl games. Make the remaining 7 games the BCS Bowls. The remaining bowl games get their teams the way they always have.

The National Champion would only play two more games than they'd normally be playing. Everyone still makes tons of money. All the crappy bowl games still exist. If you make it into the Chucktown tournament that should help your recruiting quite a bit. Boise State and TCU can still win the national championship, no more whining, everyone happy.

K, Thanks, Bye.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 22, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Chucktown's Proposed NCAA Football National Championship System *That Will Make Everyone Happy*


Not possible. No matter what system you implement someone will complain about it.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get so much into the "TRUE national champion" talk. In my experience, that phrase is used most often by:1) Media folks who would profit greatly by covering a playoff tournament
> ...




And when was the last great, memorable NFL regular-season game?

I watch quite a bit of pro football too but I can't remember a single great regular season game from 2009 or before. And I stay sober for pro games (unlike college) so it says a lot that I can't remember the games.

In contrast, I still remember when NC State killed FSU's national title hopes, circa 2000.

I still remember when Michigan State upset Ohio State in 1998.

I even remember when Iowa State upset Iowa, before Iowa and Ohio State both went undefeated through the Big11Ten in the same year.

That's one thing I like about college football. Any of 20-40 games each week could prove to be the "game of the year" and we never know when it will be.

NFL - the best ten teams can all lose on the same day and it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think it will detract from the regular season in college football. In the NFL, you're competing within your division for a playoff spot in a league of 32 teams. 5 losses has a chance at getting into a playoff. In the BCS, you're competing against what, 120 teams, for a chance for 1 of a hypothetical 8 spots. You might sneak in with 1 loss, but there will still be controversy and hype surrounding that loss. A second loss will likely keep you out of the top 8.

There is such a minimal distinction between who gets to the BCS title game now, that it wouldn't be much different in terms of "who are the top 8" to keep things interesting.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > I think the arguements over who should play in the National Championship and/or who actually is the National Champion is part of the fun of Div I football.
> ...



I had season tickets up until about 3 years ago. My old roommate and I had side by side seats and unfortunately we had a bit of a falling out. I gave up my ticket as part of the man-divorce (NOT gay). Sort of sad actually.


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 22, 2010)

Supe said:


> I don't think it will detract from the regular season in college football.



So an 11-0 Texas team could go into the A&amp;M game knowing they are in the playoffs win or lose...

... or the 11-0 Gators could rest some starters against FSU because they just need to win the SEC to get in...

...but the regular season would not diminished by a playoff?


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2010)

1) Make every conference play a conference championship game.

2) Top 8 doesn't have to be conference champions only, you can use the BCS computers to pick your top 8.

3) Since when does having starters play against cupcake teams make a game memorable to begin with?


----------



## ALBin517 (Oct 22, 2010)

Supe said:


> 1) Make every conference play a conference championship game.
> 2) Top 8 doesn't have to be conference champions only, you can use the BCS computers to pick your top 8.
> 
> 3) Since when does having starters play against cupcake teams make a game memorable to begin with?



I have seen what has become of the NFL's Week 17. The same would happen in college football, to some degree, if there is a playoff.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2010)

^- and to some degree that hasnt always helped teams in the playoffs (NFL) I think the same would apply for college, each team would have to make a decision, but they would have to play their championship game before the playoffs so I dont see a big opportunity for a "bye" week.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 23, 2010)

INteresting read;

http://ncaafootball.fanhouse.com/2010/10/2...1_lnk1%7C179523



> Overall, of the 66 automatic qualifying BCS teams, only seven have a winning record when playing a higher-ranked opponent since 2005. Following Florida, West Virginia and Oregon are three ACC teams – Virginia Tech (58.3 percent), N.C. State (57.1 percent) and Boston College (54.5 percent) – and then Georgia at 53.8 percent.


Maybe OVERATED and UNDERATED isn't determined by conference, but by team. And according to this article, Florida Gators would be the most UNDERATED. Go Figure.


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got back from GameDay on the Quad. That was pretty fun. Corso gave the death kiss to the Sooners.

Win or lose, this will be fun today. Packing up the kids now and going to the homecoming parade.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 23, 2010)

Mizzou scheduled the #1 team in the nation for homecoming? I thought the goal was to kick somebody's ass for homecoming (i.e. schedule a paycheck game that weekend).


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 23, 2010)

We only had 2 games in October (when we plan homecoming), one was CU (early) and the other was OU...

We don't set the conference schedule, so we get what we get.

If we win, it'll be sweeter... I'm hopeful, but even with a 3pt current spread in favor of OU, (that puts them about a TD better according to betting sites), if they don't bring their A game... anything is possible.

In watching every game this year, we haven't shown that we're super great, but the last couple games, we have put together a complete game anyway. Now we get to play a solid team, we'll see if our young team can respond positive.

Go Tigers!


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 23, 2010)

PS - another proud tradition...

Mizzou by many accounts started Homecoming, against our most hated rivals, the dreaded KU beakers. This is our 99 year anniversary of Homecoming.

http://www.mizzou.com/s/1002/index.aspx?si...=1&amp;pgid=369

Well, got to go to the Homecoming Parade - have a great weekend, and if you're not an OU fan, cheer for my Tigers!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> PS - another proud tradition...
> Mizzou by many accounts started Homecoming, against our most hated rivals, the dreaded KU beakers. This is our 99 year anniversary of Homecoming.
> 
> http://www.mizzou.com/s/1002/index.aspx?si...=1&amp;pgid=369
> ...


LSU Homecoming History



> 1909• In 1949, a Reveille article titled “Files Show First Homecoming Took Place December, 1909,” reported that a Reveille article from December 1909 stated that “The anniversary [in 1910] will also provide a great Homecoming, the gathering together of men who have made the University and have been made by it.” The anniversary in 1910 was to be the the 50th anniversary of LSU. On the basis of the misleading headline, the 2009 Homecoming theme was "100 Years of Homecoming." (The first “official” Homecoming was in 1925.)


Albeit "unofficial", I'll take it. 

And I'll cheer for another Tiger team. It's sure better than cheering for oklahoma.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2010)

Has everyone but LSU's coaching staff become aware of the QB situation of doom? :angry:

Man... Auburn just outplayed us today.


----------



## TouchDown (Oct 24, 2010)

OK, it'll be a while before I can go to sleep...

That was an amazing experience. Holy crap.

I won't be able to talk for probably a couple days. There is NO voice left.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm pissed at LSU...they ruined a nearly perfect weekend of college football. Louisville won, Alabama won, Kentucky lost, Oklahoma lost, and Notre Dame lost. The only black mark on the day was Auburn winning.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2010)

Another big shake up in the polls, this is what is great about college Fball. I don't think anyone is gonna want that #1 spot this week.

Give it to Oregon, and USC will keep this streak alive.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^ Ducks are safe for another week. BCS made Auburn #1


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 25, 2010)

We had a good time at the UT-Bama game. The first half was great cause TN actually kept it close and went into halftime with some momentum. Bama crushed that momentum very quickly in the 3rd and ran away with the game just like I thought they would, but at least it was competitive for a little while. I guess I'm getting old, but it was amazing to watch the group of college kids tailgating in front of us kill a keg by 3 pm (7 pm game) and then start drinking cans and liquor. It's been a long time since I've drank like that. Can't imagine how they felt the next morning...


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 25, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm pissed at LSU...they ruined a nearly perfect weekend of college football. Louisville won, Alabama won, Kentucky lost, Oklahoma lost, and Notre Dame lost. The only black mark on the day was Auburn winning.



A Cards win and Kentucky lose always makes for a good weekend. Turns out out tickets were for box seats up in the new part of the arena. Free beer and food all day. What a great weekend for football.


----------



## willsee (Oct 25, 2010)

Last two Louisville games I have been at have been shutouts.

Next game I'll be at is probably WVU.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^ We'll see how that one works out for ya. 

If Syracuse can beat the 'Eers, then maybe Louisville can shut them out. Pathetic Pathetic Pathetic.

Bill "Opie" Stewart, aka Luther, should be fired. Its quite sad.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 25, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pissed at LSU...they ruined a nearly perfect weekend of college football. Louisville won, Alabama won, Kentucky lost, Oklahoma lost, and Notre Dame lost. The only black mark on the day was Auburn winning.
> ...


I've been in the UL Development Suite for a few games...that is a nice way to watch a game. I'm always at the President's Tailgating party which has free food and booze. I usually get liquored up there, then sober up during the game.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 28, 2010)

We may be heading for another new low in the BCS era. If the season were to end right now, an unranked team would get an automatic bid to a BCS game because there are currently no ranked teams in the Big East.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, LSU is virtually guaranteed to not be embarrassed this weekend. :thankyou:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2010)

the commentator for the Boise State Game actually said (without laughing) that Bouise State has some tough games coming up, Hawaii, Fresno State and Nevada???

good grief...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 28, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> the commentator for the Boise State Game actually said (without laughing) that Bouise State has some tough games coming up, Hawaii, Fresno State and Nevada???
> 
> good grief...


They say that the best comedians don't laugh at their own material. :dunno:


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 28, 2010)

You have to be serious to make good comedy.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 28, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> the commentator for the Boise State Game actually said (without laughing) that Bouise State has some tough games coming up, Hawaii, Fresno State and Nevada???
> 
> good grief...


That's pretty sorry.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2010)

^^ It is sorry, but as stated above, so is the Big East this year.

But it all makes for great conversations.


----------



## jmbeck (Nov 1, 2010)

[SIZE=18pt]*GO BULLDOGS! 7-2*[/SIZE]







[SIZE=10pt]6 Game win streak! #21 AP and Coaches #20 BCS[/SIZE]

*



*


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2010)

^^ I'm a fan.

of hers (I like her McCain pin)


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2010)

WVU is damn near DEAD TO ME.

LOL

PENN STATE pulled one out to save my weekend.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ I'm a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> of hers (I like her McCain pin)


lusone:


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not a fan of mississippi state, so I would just have to rip that shirt right off of her.


----------



## jmbeck (Nov 1, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I'm not a fan of mississippi state, so I would just have to rip that shirt right off of her.


While I see what you're doing there, I'm officially pulling for LSU for the remainder of the 2010 football season.

If LSU and Auburn win out, Florida or Arkansas beat South Carolina, then presumably Auburn in the BCS Championship game, LSU in the Sugar, and with the next best record, MISSISSIPPI STATE in Orlando for the Capital One Bowl!

Well, assuming we win out also.

Gotta chase those dreams.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2010)

Three non-AQ teams in the top 5. Someone's going to have to pay me to watch this year's bowl games.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> [SIZE=18pt]*GO BULLDOGS! 7-2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im now a big fan of her team


----------



## jmbeck (Nov 1, 2010)

Supe said:


> Three non-AQ teams in the top 5. Someone's going to have to pay me to watch this year's bowl games.


Now wait a minute...Utah is a BCS team-in-waiting. That should count for something.


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2010)

Probably should, but, well, it doesn't.



jmbeck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Three non-AQ teams in the top 5. Someone's going to have to pay me to watch this year's bowl games.
> ...


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 2, 2010)

I think Utah and TCU play each other (this week maybe?), so at least that will work itself out. Once one of them loses they'll drop out of the top five (or top ten).


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 2, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of mississippi state, so I would just have to rip that shirt right off of her.
> ...


I'm not kidding. I would tear her shirt off. My wife would completely understand.

As far as teams I root for, this is the way I see it:

1) LSU - everyone else sucks. 

2) Clemson - my second choice for college and my family has ties to it.

3) SEC - the only conference (that I will defend) that beats itself up in the final few weeks to ruin bowl invites and national rankings.

4) Anyone playing usc

5) Anyone playing notre dame

6) The underdog

In the event usc and notre dame play each other, I hope they both lose by simultaneous forfeit.

I'm sure I could elaborate on my list, but you should get the jist of my rah rah rah choices.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for pulling for the Clemson Tigers, even though this has been an absolutely awful year, and it looks like it's going to get worse.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm getting rather bitter towards Clemson, though. Y'all's AD, Terry Phillips, is an absolute dick.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 2, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I'm getting rather bitter towards Clemson, though. Y'all's AD, Terry Phillips, is an absolute dick.



In my opinion, the entire administration should have been fired years ago. Our President, James Barker, is a moron whose only goal is to be in the top 20 in US News and World Report rankings. He has forgotten that there used to be a great athletic department at Clemson. TDP is a puppet for Barker.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 2, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting rather bitter towards Clemson, though. Y'all's AD, Terry Phillips, is an absolute dick.
> ...


Are you serious? Are you saying you would rather that your school be known for it's athletics rather then it's academics? If so, WTF?!?!?!?! Or are you saying that the current administration only focuses on scoring well in that one assessment of academic performance?

I would prefer my school be known as a good educational institution first (as that is a primary function of an institution of higher learning) and if that school also has a good athletic program that's a bonus. I would not want it the other way around.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 2, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


I probably should have clarified that statement. I would obviously have Clemson be know for great academics than great athletics. But being in the top 20 of US News and World Report is a very arbitrary indicator of great academics. IMHO, the administration has focused on getting this elusive top 20 ranking, at the sacrifice of both academics and athletics. It has been well documented that those rankings can be manipulated, and the universities can manipulate their scores. For the record, Georgia Tech is in the Top 10, but that isn't what makes me think of Georgia Tech as an outstanding university.

For example, around this time of year I will start getting many pieces of mail a month from Clemson and many phone solicitations. The purpose of which is to get me to give money. I have donated money until last year when I started asking why they are being so aggressive about it. The answer was that one of the factors in the USN&amp;WR rankings is the percentage of your alumni that donate back to the university. If I gave $5 that would have counted towards the ranking, even though it would have been a net loss to the university because they spent well more than $5 trying to get me to donate money. I told the guy to stop calling me and that I'd donate money when the university's priorities were corrected.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 2, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I probably should have clarified that statement. I would obviously have Clemson be know for great academics than great athletics. But *being in the top 20 of US News and World Report is a very arbitrary indicator of great academics*. IMHO, the administration has focused on getting this elusive top 20 ranking, at the sacrifice of both academics and athletics. It has been well documented that *those rankings can be manipulated, and the universities can manipulate their scores*. For the record, Georgia Tech is in the Top 10, but that isn't what makes me think of Georgia Tech as an outstanding university.


Okay, I can agree with your statement now.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Nov 2, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> > I probably should have clarified that statement. I would obviously have Clemson be know for great academics than great athletics. But *being in the top 20 of US News and World Report is a very arbitrary indicator of great academics*. IMHO, the administration has focused on getting this elusive top 20 ranking, at the sacrifice of both academics and athletics. It has been well documented that *those rankings can be manipulated, and the universities can manipulate their scores*. For the record, Georgia Tech is in the Top 10, but that isn't what makes me think of Georgia Tech as an outstanding university.
> ...



I'm glad that a lowly graduate from a #22 USN&amp;WR school could write something which a #3 USN&amp;WR school agrees with.

I mean, yours is the same institution that produced GTME.

In all seriousness, I'm reading this book called Outliers, it's a pretty damning assessment of our higher education system.


----------



## jmbeck (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick Bell, 20 year old DE for the Mississippi State Bulldogs, passed this afternoon after a short battle with cancer.

It's unfortunate that tragedies such as this are often the only things that can bring a perspective.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2010)

That is sad to hear. There is much more than football. Way too young.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, to go along with our new conference, Colorado will get a new head coach. Next year in the new Pac-12 is not going to be pretty for the Buffaloes, but at least the spectre of nepotism will be gone from the program

-University of Colorado, Boulder, alumnus, 2001


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 9, 2010)

LSU continues to shock me. At least in the department of QBs and QB coaching, that is. This is homecoming week which means the ME and Engineering departments are having reunions. Free booze for me!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2010)

I went to the Mountaineers game yesterday, beautiful weather for a game, good to see :wv: at least get a freakin' win

Penn State laid an egg in the 2nd half, that sucked


----------



## Exengineer (Nov 21, 2010)

Wisconsin beat Michigan 48-28, now rank # 7 in the BCS rankings. Also rank # 3 according to PLAYBOY among the best party schools in the nation behind University of Texas and West Virginia University. As for their ranking among the Top 100 engineering schools in the world, they are at # 60 so it shows they know where the real priorities are. It's not good to be a grind, you have to get loose and stay loose.

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohio State continues to try to give me a heart attack, as is the norm any time they play a decent team.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ohio State LSU continues to try to give me a heart attack, as is the norm any time they play a decent mediocre team.


Fixt for my use.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ I have to give LSU the "EXTREME OVERACHIEVER OF THE YEAR" award.

It's actually getting to be quite funny. But I'm always the one saying that a good team finds a way to win. So they are a good team.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> MONDAY's SUCK !!!!!!!
> but nobody is here. They are all out huntin' wabbits... er deers.
> 
> 
> ...






Ble_PE said:


> ^That's another pitfall of the BCS. There should not be automatic bids for any conferences. Typically the winner of the major conferences will be good enough to be in the BCS, but if they aren't they shouldn't make it just because they won the conference. I heard some folks talking about the SEC and said that if USC loses to Clemson and then beats Auburn in the championship game they would be in the BCS with 4 losses. That's unacceptable when you have no loss or 1-loss teams.


If PITT beats WVU they will be in the BCS with 4 losses as well.


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State LSU continues to try to give me a heart attack, as is the norm any time they play a decent mediocre team.
> ...


Well, BCS bowl predictions put Ohio State and LSU together, so there may be simultaneous heart attacks.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2010)

ALSO,

I am predicting this now, so we can discuss.

Oregon will lose to either #23 Arizona or Oregon State. (who just took it to USC)

Auburn will lose to either #10 Alabama or #17 South Carolina

Then what?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ALSO,
> I am predicting this now, so we can discuss.
> 
> Oregon will lose to either #23 Arizona or Oregon State. (who just took it to USC)
> ...


"Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ALSO,
> I am predicting this now, so we can discuss.
> 
> Oregon will lose to either #23 Arizona or Oregon State. (who just took it to USC)
> ...


TCU v. Boise State in the BCS NCG.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2010)

TCUvBSU in the BCS NCG FTL!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

I would love it. That creates a no-win situation for the BCS committee. If they leave one or both undefeated teams out of the NCG in favor of 1- or 2-loss teams from bigger conferences, which will lead to claims that the system is broken. If they actually let TCU v. BSU go ahead, there will be claims that the NCG is boring and meaningless. Either way, the BCS ends up looking like the steaming pile of shit that it is.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2010)

another reason that why, in the end, college football actually does suck..


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 22, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> another reason that why, in the end, college football actually does suck..


If you could take all the $$$$$$$$ (have to use more $$) that conferences and schools get for being on TV x number of times a year, and ALL the $$$$ schools get for getting into a bowl game (including swag), then you also take away the suck.... as long as that money is there, so will be the suck...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Bottom line: Money = suck ????


----------



## OSUguy98 (Nov 22, 2010)

to a degree... not necessarily the money, so much as the deals,etc... but the money is always part of the deal....


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Bottom line: Money = suck ????


If you're talking about a hooker, then yea. Your wife, who knows?


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2010)

Money = awesome

Fatty money = fatty awesome

No money = suck

I conclude that having money is awesome.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line: Money = suck ????
> ...


I am not sure I understand this correctly but just for a sanity check...wifey is off limits.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...


I'm just saying that offering the wife money for sucking probably won't work. It would, however, work for a hooker.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for clarification. But wifey is still off limits.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 26, 2010)

Why are you all ruining a good football thread with talks of wifes or hookers...? 

:wv: at least took care of their part today,

and Alabama/Auburn at 24-0 currently, I can almost say "I told you so" about my prediction above (Oregon and Auburn will lose)


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW, 4th quarter Auburn up 28-27

I spoke too soon


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 26, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> WOW, 4th quarter Auburn up 28-27
> I spoke too soon


No shit. The Bama defense forgot to leave the locker room after the half.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 27, 2010)

Even though the bama win would've potentially helped us, I'm not sad that they lost.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 27, 2010)

WOLFPACK!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

Where are the Boise State haters now? Here you go folks. Your chance to say I told you so has come. Now...What is the other reason to trash the BCS? opcorn:


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 28, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Where are the Boise State haters now? Here you go folks. Your chance to say I told you so has come. Now...What is the other reason to trash the BCS? opcorn:


I told you so


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

So...Auburn #1?...Oregon #2??? What is wrong with these people? TCU and then Stanford????? What the heck is going on?

Just wanted to be the first one to say something negative about the standings. I do not give a darn about it.


----------



## maryannette (Nov 29, 2010)

WOLFPACK ...


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

I called the Boise loss to Nevada earlier this year, but how the hell does Bama manage to botch that game?!

Come on Oregon State and SC!

I wonder who my Buckeyes will end up playing now that Wisconsin is a lock for the Rose Bowl?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

My BCS Bowl Predictions:

NCG

Oregon v. Auburn

Rose

TCU v. Wisconsin

Fiesta

Ohio State v. Stanford

Sugar

Arkansas v. Oklahoma

Orange

West Virginia v. Virginia Tech

I think that both LSU and Michigan State are getting screwed by the rule limiting the BCS to only two teams from each conference and automatic bids to the winners of the Big East and ACC.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 29, 2010)

The BCS is a bastardization of the game anyway. On a positive note, it does limit the amount of commifornia (sp?) influence on the polls.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My BCS Bowl Predictions:
> NCG
> 
> Oregon v. Auburn
> ...


^Is that just a guess? or is there reason behind it?

I would think the Rose would try to get a Stanford-Wisconsin game since it would be a traditional PAC10/BIG10 matchup.

And I think the Fiesta gets last pick since Glendale has the NCG, so it would probably have the WVU (or UConn/Big East) vs. TCU

and, what happens when a 3 or 4 loss Big East or ACC team takes it to TCU in the bowl game? Then does the BCS auto bids from the Big 6 conferences still look attractive?

it will be interesting.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^Is that just a guess? or is there reason behind it?
> I would think the Rose would try to get a Stanford-Wisconsin game since it would be a traditional PAC10/BIG10 matchup.
> 
> And I think the Fiesta gets last pick since Glendale has the NCG, so it would probably have the WVU (or UConn/Big East) vs. TCU
> ...


It's a guess, but based on tradition and some chatter that I picked up off of SportsCenter. Everybody says that Stanford has a great team this year, and they will likely win whichever game they end up in. But the team doesn't travel well, so they aren't expected to get picked by the bowls that get first pick. The Rose Bowl will have the option of Stanford or TCU, and all signs point to them taking TCU.

The Orange Bowl will get the ACC champ, and their choice of the Big East champ or Stanford. If the Rose Bowl doesn't think Stanford will travel well to Pasadena, they sure as hell won't travel well to Miami.

The Sugar Bowl gets the SEC champ, or in this case, 2nd in SEC since the champ will go to the NCG. They then get their pick of what's left. I expect that to either be Oklahoma or Ohio State. Again, they'll have a crack at Stanford, but that produces the same issues. Given Ohio State's track record in BCS bowls, I would expect them to take Oklahoma.

As you pointed out, the Fiesta Bowl gets what is left...Ohio State and Stanford.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

^^ Solid thinking. I can see it.


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > ^Is that just a guess? or is there reason behind it?
> ...


The Fiesta Bowl goes to the winner of the Big 12. So I would lean towards Nebraska going to the Fiesta Bowl over ou. If the Cowboys could redo a few bone headed plays, it would be the Cowboys in the Fiesta.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 29, 2010)

Theres an story on the local papers website which is saying that TCU is moving to the Big East.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

Slugger926 said:


> The Fiesta Bowl goes to the winner of the Big 12. So I would lean towards Nebraska going to the Fiesta Bowl over ou. If the Cowboys could redo a few bone headed plays, it would be the Cowboys in the Fiesta.


Touche. I couldn't remember if the Fiesta had any historical commitments. I only remember 2 Fiesta Bowls. One of them was 1991 when it was revealed that Arizona didn't recognize Martin Luther King Day. A bunch of teams boycotted the Fiesta Bowl, and as a result, Louisville ended up beating Alabama. It was the only major bowl Louisville had gotten into until we went to the Orange Bowl a few years ago. The other Fiesta Bowl I remember is when Boise State beat Oklahoma with 3 trick plays on the last drive. That remains my favorite bowl game of the BCS era.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Theres an story on the local papers website which is saying that TCU is moving to the Big East.


I've heard that rumor elsewhere too. I think the Big East is trying to get to 12 teams in order to have a conference championship (which is what the Big 10/11/12 and Pac-10/12 is doing with their acquisitions).


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Theres an story on the local papers website which is saying that TCU is moving to the Big East.



'Tis official: TCU Accepts Invitation to Join Big East Conference


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 29, 2010)

WTF do schools join a conference that is not even remotely near them distance wise?


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> WTF do schools join a conference that is not even remotely near them distance wise?



TV = $$$


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

The Big East will now have 17 basketball teams...that's a little ridiculous. We should punt some of the basketball only schools like St. Johns, DePaul, and Seton Hall.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> WTF do schools join a conference that is not even remotely near them distance wise?


Big East will get TV and recruiting into Texas. That is big.



wilheldp_PE said:


> The Big East will now have 17 basketball teams...that's a little ridiculous. We should punt some of the basketball only schools like St. Johns, DePaul, and Seton Hall.


Agreed.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

> *TCU accepts invitation to join Big East Conference*By Matthew Emmons, US Presswire
> The Big East is growing by one. TCU will accept an invitation to join the league in all sports.
> 
> The Associated Press learned of the news from a person with direct knowledge of the decision. The story was first reported by AOL Fanhouse.
> ...


----------



## cableguy (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that's big news for TCU. I kinda wish they'd have been able to get them in to the Big 12. I remember back in the Southwest Conference days, TCU was a whipping-boy football team, but nowadays they sure are not. Wouldn't mind seeing my Aggies gigging frogs again. 

Speaking of my Aggies, I see on CNN web site where they're projecting a possible Cotton bowl matchup between A&amp;M and Alabama. Umm... Not feeling too confident about that one. Sure, A&amp;M's on a win streak, but they're still rough around the edges. Definitely not Alabama-beating-caliber. But it'll draw a huge crowd and make lots of money, so I guess that's what it all boils down to anyway...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

cableguy said:


> Speaking of my Aggies, I see on CNN web site where they're projecting a possible Cotton bowl matchup between A&amp;M and Alabama. Umm... Not feeling too confident about that one. Sure, A&amp;M's on a win streak, but they're still rough around the edges. Definitely not Alabama-beating-caliber. But it'll draw a huge crowd and make lots of money, so I guess that's what it all boils down to anyway...


Any team capable of playing 3 quarters of solid football is Alabama-beating-caliber. 'Bama is pretty good at beating the piss out of a team in 1 quarter, then not playing the rest of the game.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 29, 2010)

I guess I should have mentioned $$$ is the biggest factor, but the fact of the matter is that schools are joining conferences that make no sense! We should just call the conferences "1, 2, 3, and 4" or some sh*t like that.


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 29, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> WTF do schools join a conference that is not even remotely near them distance wise?



How many conference games does Texas Christian drive to NOW?


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 29, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> It's a guess, but based on tradition and some chatter that I picked up off of SportsCenter. Everybody says that Stanford has a great team this year, and they will likely win whichever game they end up in. But the team doesn't travel well, so they aren't expected to get picked by the bowls that get first pick. The Rose Bowl will have the option of Stanford or TCU, and all signs point to them taking TCU.



There is a new clause in the Rose contract that they have to periodically take a team from outside of the auto-qualify conferences. They could take care of that obligation by taking #3 TCU this year and then they are good for three or four years.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

It's like the good ole' West Land Grab...

Big East is now getting into the NYC/Philly/NJ TV and recruiting market with Rutgers, the Western PA market with Pitt and WVU, the Florida market with South Florida, and Texas with TCU.

That's kinda big.

If they grab someone from the Carolina's (ECU Pirates maybe) then it's gonna be a far reaching conference.


----------



## willsee (Nov 29, 2010)

Kick Rutgers out, they don't bring anything to the conference.

No one in that area watches Rutgers sports, and they aren't good at any of them anyway.


----------



## chaosiscash (Nov 29, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Kick Rutgers out, they don't bring anything to the conference. No one in that area watches Rutgers sports, and they aren't good at any of them anyway.


Smackdown from bigray in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

^^^ Oh crap.....


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Kick Rutgers out, they don't bring anything to the conference. No one in that area watches Rutgers sports, and they aren't good at any of them anyway.


Actually, Rutgers is quite attractive for any conference.

That is why the Big10 was flirting with them.

That is a huge TV market in that Philly/NJ area, and a big recruiting base for PA/NJ players.

And Rutgers has improved 2,000% in football since Schiano has been there.


----------



## willsee (Nov 29, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Kick Rutgers out, they don't bring anything to the conference. No one in that area watches Rutgers sports, and they aren't good at any of them anyway.
> ...


Guess I figured it for more of a pro sports town in that area.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

^ It is. But gotta do something there on Saturdays.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^ It is. But gotta do something there on Saturdays.



They already have something. It's called "crime".


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2010)

I just came across this article.

http://www.businessinsider.com/nevada-lost...e-state-2010-11

by beating Boise State, Nevada cost themselves and every team in their conference $1 million. Hmmmm...

...probably should have just tanked the game.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2010)

Still worth it, IMO.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it's more appropriately stated that Boise St. cost themselves and every team in their conference $1 million. Blame BS, not Nevada.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I think it's more appropriately stated that Boise St. cost themselves and every team in their conference $1 million. Blame BS, not Nevada.


Glass half empty, glass half full. Same thing in the end.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't see how anyone could blame Nevada. If BS really were that good, deserving of a top 5 BCS ranking, and could provide additional revenue for the conference's schools, then they should have proven it.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 1, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I can't see how anyone could blame Nevada. If BS really were that good, deserving of a top 5 BCS ranking, and could provide additional revenue for the conference's schools, then they should have proven it.


lol, dude calm down. You are right, if BS were good enough for a BCS bid they would have proven that on the field, I am not questioning that. What I was trying to point out is that the way the BCS system is currently structured it gives conferences without an automatic BCS bid (and even those with an automatic bid BCS ) financial incentive to sway a games outcome one way or another. Had Nevada lost that game they likely would have 1 million more dollars in their pocket at the end of the season. From the perspective of a player, coach or fan, was it worth it to beat Boise State? Definitely.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't worry, I'm not bent out of shape if that's how I was sounding. 

Personally, I really couldn't care less, but I do know that the BCS system is super f***ed up.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

Now, seriously, by show of hands; How many of you believe that Cam Newton and Auburn knew nothing about what the Dad/Minister was doing? (Pay for play).

Out of nowhere Cam's Dad fixed his church. Has not been able, or does not want to say, from where the money came. But NCAA found "not enough evidence" that Cam or Auburn were part of the scheme rlyflag:

Do you still believe in Santa Claus?


----------



## willsee (Dec 2, 2010)

It takes the NCAA forever to do anything, yet they figured this out in a week?

What a joke


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd sooner believe in Santa than I would the notion that they didn't take any money, or were unaware of any potential wrongdoing.

It's all a stunt to keep Auburn in the championship game.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2010)

^Exactly. The NCAA doesn't want to ruin it's chances of having Oregon and Auburn playing for the NC.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2010)

why did cam leave his previous school? was he at Florida?

this reminds me of someone who leaves his first wife to cheat with another married lady, who a few years down the road cheats on him with someone else...


----------



## willsee (Dec 2, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> why did cam leave his previous school? was he at Florida?
> this reminds me of someone who leaves his first wife to cheat with another married lady, who a few years down the road cheats on him with someone else...


Stole some laptops, cheated on exams I believe at UF.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2010)

w0cyru01 nailed it...he had a police record and a laundry list of academic disciplinary actions against him at Florida.

They have at least 2 people that have said that Cam's dad stated it would "take more than a scholarship" to get Cam to play for them. They also have another guy that testified that Cam told a recruiter over the phone that he chose Auburn over Miss. St. because "the money was too good." I guess they require a written, signed, and notarized statement from Cam and his father stating that they violated NCAA rules before they will take any action against him.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 2, 2010)

I will say that Cam is worth every penny. I watched him play against Kentucky this year and he is one big mother trucker. He ran over line backers like they were nothing on a few runs.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2010)

Auburn has the best team money can buy.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> I will say that Cam is worth every penny. I watched him play against Kentucky this year and he is one big mother trucker. He ran over line backers like they were nothing on a few runs.


Was Tim Couch the ginormous QB at Kentucky in the late 90's that lumbered over defenses in time of need? All I remember is that, whoever it was, that dude was big.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 2, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > I will say that Cam is worth every penny. I watched him play against Kentucky this year and he is one big mother trucker. He ran over line backers like they were nothing on a few runs.
> ...


No...the fatass you're thinking of is Jared Lorenzen. I actually saw him take a few snaps in the NFL last year, but I can't remember which team.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2010)

jared lorenzen (or something) he was built like a fullback, he was manning's backup in New York last season i think?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 2, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > FusionWhite said:
> ...


NY football Giants :dunno:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > FusionWhite said:
> ...


"Fatass" better describes him. Thanks


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 2, 2010)

Heres a discussion Im sure most of us have had: Could the best FBS team in any given year beat the worst NFL team?

My initial gut reaction is no way. It would never happen. But then I watch terrible teams like the Lions play and it makes me wonder.

Plus you figure with teams like Auburn or USC who are buying players anyway, it might as well be an NFL team.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 2, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Heres a discussion Im sure most of us have had: Could the best FBS team in any given year beat the worst NFL team?
> My initial gut reaction is no way. It would never happen. But then I watch terrible teams like the Lions play and it makes me wonder.
> 
> Plus you figure with teams like Auburn or USC who are buying players anyway, it might as well be an NFL team.


It wouldn't even be a game. Just think, even a great college team has between 5-10 potential NFL starters. I played in college for a couple of years and I think a total of 7 guys that I played with went to the NFL and only 1 of those has been a consistent starter. Granted, I didn't play at a BCS school, but it was Div 1A.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, Although I would love to see it.

the size and speed of the DL alone on the lions would destroy the Auburn Offensive Line, or last years Alabama Offensive Line

I dont know hwo good Oregons Defense is, but the teams with good defenses have been able to almost contain him


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2010)

Not only would the NFL team blow them out, but I don't think a college team would even sniff the red zone.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Could the best FBS team in any given year beat the worst NFL team?


Not even close.

I was gonna ask, could the best Middle school team in a state play with the worst High School team? but that would be a much closer match up then NFL vs. NCAA.

Imagine the worst NFL starters vs. a group of NFL practice squad members? then think that those practice squad guys are still the cream of the crop from the NCAA.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2010)

you can also remember people like Matt Lienert, Doug Johnson, (All those QB's from FSU in there hay-day) and they, well, stunk it up in the NFL..


----------



## ktulu (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, congrats to Auburn for winning the SEC title. The match-up looks to be a good one.

But, to have a player lifted on the shoulders and carried on the field just irks me. There is no 'I' in 'TEAM' and that just screams of "Look at me!"


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 5, 2010)

Dear Oregon,







Love,

Auburn


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

ktulu said:


> Well, congrats to Auburn for winning the SEC title. The match-up looks to be a good one.
> But, to have a player lifted on the shoulders and carried on the field just irks me. There is no 'I' in 'TEAM' and that just screams of "Look at me!"


This is like sending a message. After all that was said about the pay for play scheme, no way Auburn and Cam not knowing about that, the team is saying "We have his back".


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 5, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> w0cyru01 nailed it...he had a police record and a laundry list of academic disciplinary actions against him at Florida.
> They have at least 2 people that have said that Cam's dad stated it would "take more than a scholarship" to get Cam to play for them. They also have another guy that testified that Cam told a recruiter over the phone that he chose Auburn over Miss. St. because "the money was too good." I guess they require a written, signed, and notarized statement from Cam and his father stating that they violated NCAA rules before they will take any action against him.


Sounds a lot like Marcus Vick, Michael's brother who got into all kinds of trouble and was dismissed from Virginia Tech's football program. His promising career went up in smoke before it got started. Seems like trouble is genetic, it runs in families.


----------



## willsee (Dec 6, 2010)

Exengineeer said:


> Sounds a lot like Marcus Vick, Michael's brother who got into all kinds of trouble and was dismissed from Virginia Tech's football program. His promising career went up in smoke before it got started. Seems like trouble is genetic, it runs in families.


He pissed me off for stepping on Dumervil's leg in the Gator Bowl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfMcqB9jwS0

Glad he never went anywhere


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

Good Bowl Match-ups IMO.

I will get the EB.com Bowl Pick-ems Challenge back up and running.

Penn State got Florida in the Outback on Jan 1st.

:wv: got NC State in the Champs Bowl on Dec. 28th.

(WVU went from the Fiesta Bowl to whatever the Champs bowl is because of UConn nailing that 50 yarder)


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

Yep. UConn gets to go to a bowl game with a $21M payout because they kick a 52 yard field goal to beat USF. A team that lost to Rutgers and Temple.

I'm DYING to see Oklahoma obliterate them so badly that it makes the BCS look even shittier than it already is.

I'm also looking to see Wisconsin destroy TCU for the same reason.

Ohio State/Arkansas should be a good game.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree that Wisconsin will welcome TCU to the big leagues in proper fashion.

I think UConn will play tighter to Okla than many think. (But its still a shame)

Ohio State will beat Arkansas. But by 7 or less. So waiting on the spread to make my pick.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 6, 2010)

I disagree. Arkansas' defense will outlast ohio state's offense.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

Ohio State has some good receivers. Cover them, and you leave Pryor open for sprinting practice.

Arkansas' run game won't exist in the presence of the OSU defense, which is chock full of people who are very good at forcing turnovers (they're up there in the turnover margin rating). OSU for the win by a slim margin by capitalizing on Arkansas mistakes.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

That's why we play the game fellas. 

I love this stuff.

EB.com Pick'ems here we come.....


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Exengineeer said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a lot like Marcus Vick, Michael's brother who got into all kinds of trouble and was dismissed from Virginia Tech's football program. His promising career went up in smoke before it got started. Seems like trouble is genetic, it runs in families.
> ...


I hate the Vick family more for that act by Marcus than I do for Michael's dogfighting ring.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ohio State has some good receivers. Cover them, and you leave Pryor open for sprinting practice.
> Arkansas' run game won't exist in the presence of the OSU defense, which is chock full of people who are very good at forcing turnovers (they're up there in the turnover margin rating). OSU for the win by a slim margin by capitalizing on Arkansas mistakes.


Arkansas' run game already doesn't exist. Bobby Petrino coached teams throw the ball...a lot. OSU doesn't know what they are getting themselves into. Plus, their track record against the SEC in bowl games speaks for itself.

I hope TCU beats the ever-loving piss out of Oklahoma. I'm bitter that the Big 12 sucked hard enough this year to allow Oklahoma to back their way into another BCS berth.

Louisville beat UConn this year, and Louisville sucks (didn't just beat them...blanked them...26-0). It makes the BCS a farce that a 4 loss team is in one of the games simply because of auto-qualifying conference champions. The AQ system works well in the NCAA basketball tournament because it's a TOURNAMENT. AQ in the BCS is BS.


----------



## willsee (Dec 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio State has some good receivers. Cover them, and you leave Pryor open for sprinting practice.
> ...


That will be pretty hard since TCU plays Wisconsin


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ Beat me to it


----------



## willsee (Dec 6, 2010)

Louisville going to the Beef o Brady bowl in Tampa...wish I could go. I was hoping that would play in Birmingham just so I could go to the game, but the Florida bowl is much better for recruiting purposes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > *I hope TCU beats the ever-loving piss out of Oklahoma. I'm bitter that the Big 12 sucked hard enough this year to allow Oklahoma to back their way into another BCS berth.*
> ...


Fine...if you insist on be a stickler for correct information, replace TCU with UConn in my statement above.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

My alma mater (University of Colorado - Boulder) is announcing their new head coach today. CU is bringing back some former players from the glory days (late 80s to early 90s) after 6the Hawkins debacle. Jon Embree (currently tight ends coach at NFL-Washington) as head coach and Eric Bienamy (current running backs coach for the Vikings) as OC. I'm excited for the new direction, but unsure how this will go. Both have strong ties to SoCal, and with CU moving to the PAC-12, recruiting should improve. I just hope the coaching and play on the field does as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 6, 2010)

Arkansas will win simply because they're in the SEC and SEC &gt; all other conferences.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

^ We'll see how that goes



FLBuff PE said:


> Eric Bienamy (current running backs coach for the Vikings) as OC.


I remember him from playing days, he was bad arse


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 6, 2010)

I just hate it when TV announcers keep calling the University of Connecticut "UConn" because I always think "Yukon" and say "how does a Canadian university get to play U.S. college football?" So where is that university located? Must be in the capital city Whitehorse. I wish they would just call them "Connecticut" the way they refer to the University of Michigan as "Michigan". The nickname of Connecticut's team is Huskies, which fits in well with what you would expect to see in Yukon Territory with all the dog sled teams.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

you mean they are not Yukon?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

I am perplexed because I think we all feel Cam Newton is a crook &amp; somewhere down the line the NCAA will void all of this.. But Auburn fans are some of the "most normal" fans I know of, campared to Alabama, UGA, Florida, Miami, FSU, etc, etc, etc,


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^ We'll see how that goes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The talk is that EB can get you to run through a wall for him...we'll see. Apparently, Embree (CU TE) and Bienamy (CU RB) worked out this deal when they were assistant coaches at UCLA under Slick Rick Neuweasel. They handshook that if one of them got the HC job at CU, the other would come along as OC. Embree coached Marcedes Lewis at UCLA (now a TE with the Jaguars).


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Embree was announced at 10 AM mountain time. I like what he said...a return to tradition (which was lost with Hawkins), and a physical, pro style of play. It doesn't look too good for our returning senior QB (Tyler Hansen), who is a spread style QB. 6'0", ~200lbs, mobile. He has a strong arm, but I have a feeling that Embree will start the redshirt freshman QB we have, Nick Hirschman (6'3", 230) will be our starter. There is talk that the top QB prospect in Colorado (Brock Berglund) is coming to CU. But that was before the coaching change.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ My oldest sons name is Brock.

But I'm grooming a future LB, not a QB


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 6, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Embree was announced at 10 AM mountain time. I like what he said...a return to tradition (which was lost with Hawkins), and a physical, pro style of play. It doesn't look too good for our returning senior QB (Tyler Hansen), who is a spread style QB. 6'0", ~200lbs, mobile. He has a strong arm, but I have a feeling that Embree will start the redshirt freshman QB we have, Nick Hirschman (6'3", 230) will be our starter. There is talk that the top QB prospect in Colorado (Brock Berglund) is coming to CU. But that was before the coaching change.



I am going to miss the Colorado / Nebraska game on the day after Thanksgiving.

The setting is always nice - either the sea of red in Lincoln or snow flurries and mountains in Boulder.

The wife would go shopping and I'd quietly sit around with a few beers and lots of leftover turkey and pie.

As a B10 guy, I am excited about Nebraska joining the conference. But I'll miss that rivalry they had with the Buffs.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 6, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> you can also remember people ... (All those QB's from FSU in there hay-day) and they, well, stunk it up in the NFL..



Ironically, the Noles quarterback who barely played from that era was a Super Bowl Champ and two-time Pro Bowler - Brad Johnson.

Charlie Ward was a first-round pick and had a great pro career too. It just was not in football.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 6, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I disagree. Arkansas' defense will outlast ohio state's offense.



Ohio State seems pretty good when they are interested. Pryor does not lose too many big games.

I watched most of LSU/Arkansas and was not overly impressed with the Hogs. Arkansas had very few positive plays in the first half but broke a couple big ones. Decent safety play from LSU would have had them up big. I was a little overserved by the second half though - don't remember much of that.

But I would feel better about Ohio State over Arkansas if it was outside. The teams from the B10 did pretty well last year in the bowl games with a little rain and wind.

Edit: Didn't realize I had three straight posts in one thread. Should have done the multiple-reply option. Sorry


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Embree was announced at 10 AM mountain time. I like what he said...a return to tradition (which was lost with Hawkins), and a physical, pro style of play. It doesn't look too good for our returning senior QB (Tyler Hansen), who is a spread style QB. 6'0", ~200lbs, mobile. He has a strong arm, but I have a feeling that Embree will start the redshirt freshman QB we have, Nick Hirschman (6'3", 230) will be our starter. There is talk that the top QB prospect in Colorado (Brock Berglund) is coming to CU. But that was before the coaching change.
> ...


I will too. But it hasn't been an interesting game for awhile. At least on a national level it hasn't. Nebraska to the Big 10 (+2) should scare the snot out of the other members. Nebraska-OSU will always be interesting.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 6, 2010)

&lt;--- Just hoping one of LSU's quarterbacks shows up to play.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a thought---when will the Big Ten change the name of their conference? Penn State was the 11th team in, now Nebraska makes 12. Why make reference to the number of teams at all? Call it the Big Space conference for all the empty space in most of the states that are in it, lots of flat land with nothing between towns. Also, when will Notre Dame join that group, they fit in geographically. They can't rely on a soft schedule of Army, Navy, Air Force every year any more because even those teams are beating them. Might as well lose to teams that have some national ranking instead.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

Notre Lame is in the Big East in all other sports except football. It needs to just buck up and join in.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 7, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Nebraska to the Big 10 (+2) should scare the snot out of the other members.


Yeah, folks said the same thing about Rich Rodriguez.



Exengineeer said:


> Just a thought---when will the Big Ten change the name of their conference?


It sounds like the Big11Ten will stay with the same name, regardless of the actual number of members.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Nebraska to the Big 10 (+2) should scare the snot out of the other members.
> ...


??? WTH

Nebraska should be scared to join.

They will have a MUCH tougher road in the Big10 vs. the Big12

but I think Nebraska is a great fit for Big10


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 7, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Notre Lame is in the Big East in all other sports except football. It needs to just buck up and join in.



I like that Notre Dame is withering on the vine.

They don’t seem to realize that the profile of their institution is much more like Connecticut or Marquette than Texas or Florida.


----------



## willsee (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks like Urban Meyer is quitting again

http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=19389


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe Florida can find another coach who wears visors that are easily thrown.


----------



## willsee (Dec 8, 2010)

As long as they don't come after Charlie Strong (which I don't think they will)


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2010)

they will probably still beat Georgia next year...


----------



## willsee (Dec 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> they will probably still beat Georgia next year...


I'm disappointed Georgia cancelled their series with Louisville. I was gearing up to make the road trip to Athens for the first game of the year and they cancelled to play Boise State.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 8, 2010)

As long as they recruit Les Miles, I'm ok.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 8, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> Maybe Florida can find another coach who wears visors that are easily thrown.


Bob Stoops is pretty good at that.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 8, 2010)

Someone started a rumor that he is going to take the job at Colorado to be reunited with Tebow. :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

I just wonder if he is going to pull a Bret Favre come back tomorrow.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 9, 2010)

Exengineeer said:


> Also, when will Notre Dame join that group, they fit in geographically.


Whenever they stop getting that NBC national TV contract. As long as they have that, they'll be independent in football.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 9, 2010)

They also get a portion of the BCS money...even if they don't play in a BCS Bowl.


----------



## jmbeck (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> I just wonder if he is going to pull a Bret Favre come back tomorrow.



Just in case, I'm not opening any texts from him...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2010)

C'mon. You know you wanna.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2010)

Hopefully, my Nittany Lions will send Meyer out as a loser.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 11, 2010)

After all the hype about Cam Newton and him being a clear favorite to win the Heisman Trophy, just got what is wrong here: Perception.

We are living the Perception Era. Look good, dominant, imponent and superior and you will win the admiration of the world. It does not matter if you violate the rules or if you are a cheater.

The kid is a phenomenom. He is good and probably deserves the sucess he is having *ON* the field. But that is it. His father offered him to the highest bidder and no way he and Auburn did not know about it. Shame on the NCAA that he is still elegible to play. He should not be.

If I was voting my vote would go to another Heisman finalist and not to him.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 11, 2010)

I agree, the wrong message (as usual) is being sent.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2010)

&amp; to think back to last year (or two) How much criticism did Tim Tebow get because he "was" an actual choir boy?

the public is very fickle....


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> After all the hype about Cam Newton and him being a clear favorite to win the Heisman Trophy, just got what is wrong here: Perception.
> We are living the Perception Era. Look good, dominant, imponent and superior and you will win the admiration of the world. It does not matter if you violate the rules or if you are a cheater.
> 
> The kid is a phenomenom. He is good and probably deserves the sucess he is having *ON* the field. But that is it. His father offered him to the highest bidder and no way he and Auburn did not know about it. Shame on the NCAA that he is still elegible to play. He should not be.
> ...



Newton is typical of all that is wrong in college football. I have never hated an amateur athlete as much as I hate Newton.

I have never really liked Oregon with all their Nike money. But I hope they drop some prison love on Auburn.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like :wv: is getting a new coach...

Dana Holgorsen from Oklahoma State

supposedly as Off coord first year, then promoting him to Head Coach the following year... its currently 'breaking news' here locally, so not sure what is the case as of yet


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2010)

i admit i haven't kept up, whats the deal with the Leaders and Legends thing in the Big 10


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got a story, here's the link

http://www.wvmetronews.com/index.cfm?func=...p;storyid=41923

Any Okla State Cowboys on here? What are we getting? I know the Cowboys put up points, so I'm liking that.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha ha! CU stole a recruit from UCLA and Slick Rick Neuweasel. This makes me happy.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> i admit i haven't kept up, whats the deal with the Leaders and Legends thing in the Big 10



That's what happens when a conference spends too much time and money in picking division names.

I would have liked maybe Great Lakes and Great Plains but the teams were not divided along geographic lines so they could not get georgraphic names to work. They would end up (for example) with Iowa in the Great Lakes Division.

That would make about as much sense as having a team in the "Coastal Division" when they are located 250 miles from the coast. (Georgia Tech)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 14, 2010)

I think it is great the Big10 is added divisions and a championship game, but these division names will take a LONG time before they grow on me


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 15, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I think it is great the Big10 is added divisions and a championship game, but these division names will take a LONG time before they grow on me


Does the new Big T1E2N logo give you warm and fuzzy feelings already? I think they should have renamed the conference to the Big Tween.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 15, 2010)

You mean this monstrousity?


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 15, 2010)

If you notice, the BigTen logo has an 11 in the middle of it....






But, I don't think the '12' version is legit is it? or is it someone's photoshop make-up?


----------



## jmbeck (Dec 15, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> If you notice, the BigTen logo has an 11 in the middle of it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's not leg1t.

Th1s 1s the new B1G Ten Logo.






1 don't l1ke the random 1 1n the m1ddle. But, 1'm try1ng to make 1t catch on.

(Yes, 1 know 1t's supposed to be a ten w1th the 1 and G.)

(Yes, 1t took me a long t1me to make sure all my eye's were 1's.)


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 15, 2010)

jmbeck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > If you notice, the BigTen logo has an 11 in the middle of it....
> ...



I don't like the 1 either.

And I don't know why they chose to switch to powder blue. Maybe the old blue was too much of a match with Michigan's so they figured the Carolina / UCLA blue was more neutral? I don't know.


----------



## kathyj (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to the Gamecocks coming to town New Year's Eve to redeem themselves!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 20, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> That would make about as much sense as having a team in the "Coastal Division" when they are located 250 miles from the coast. (Georgia Tech)


You are going to nitpick about GT being 250 miles from the coast and you don't mention Florida State being in the "Atlantic Division"? Last I checked Tallahassee wasn't within 250 miles of the Atlantic. 

The *Atlantic* and *Coastal* Division names in the ACC don't bother me much seeing as how it is the *Atlantic* *Coast* Conference to begin with.

Oh, and the new Big Ten logo looks stupid.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 20, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > That would make about as much sense as having a team in the "Coastal Division" when they are located 250 miles from the coast. (Georgia Tech)
> ...



Come on ... FSU to Jacksonville Beach is about 180 miles. Tally is at least an hour closer to the Atlantic coast than GaTech.


----------



## willsee (Dec 22, 2010)

Louisville won their bowl game last night...first one since the '06 Orange Bowl. Finished above .500 for the first time since then as well.

I was so happy for the seniors who came into the program expecting to continue the streak of bowls and victories going only to be Kragthorped.

Also got a commit from a 5* QB out of Miami who is listed as the #3 QB in the nation.


----------



## cableguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Must suck to be Boise State. To go through being up to the #3 spot in the country, the Cinderella of the BCS busters, and now you're playing in the "I didn't even realize they were playing tonight" MAACO bowl.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 23, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> Louisville won their bowl game last night...first one since the '06 Orange Bowl. Finished above .500 for the first time since then as well.
> I was so happy for the seniors who came into the program expecting to continue the streak of bowls and victories going only to be Kragthorped.
> 
> Also got a commit from a 5* QB out of Miami who is listed as the #3 QB in the nation.



Ugly win, but a W is a W. Ugghhh after seeing that same Beef O'Bradys commercial OVER AND OVER again I dont think Ill ever go there again. Hell the one near my house shut down a few months ago anyway.

Hey Charlie, how about a trip to another Liberty Bowl next year, I can actually drive to that one.


----------



## willsee (Dec 23, 2010)

I was hoping for the BBVA bowl in Birmingham for selfish reasons (I would be able to drive there) but for a recruiting aspect and enjoyment aspect the bowl in St. Pete was much better. Also nice to let the guys play in their home state.


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 23, 2010)

kathyj said:


> Looking forward to the Gamecocks coming to town New Year's Eve to redeem themselves!!!!!


I'd love to see Spurrier take down FSU one more time.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 23, 2010)

The Ohio Buckeyes did it again. Following the steps of Maurice Clarett is Terrelle Pryor, the next big thing out of Columbus,OH. I do not know but between Ohio and Florida can fill a Juvenile Correction Center. What is wrong with these guys? They are offered a golden chance to improve their lives and look what they do.

In another display of a money oriented mind, NCAA will allow them to play in their next bowl game. Looks like they were not embarrased enough with the Cam Newton fiasco.

Here is the ESPN link for more info... 5 Players Suspended


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2010)

So they'll suspend 5 players for nearly half the season for tattoo discounts, but Cam Newton gets a Heisman and AP player of the year for being a salaried college athlete. Quite the double standard. At least I won't have to worry about following Ohio State's championship hopes next year.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 23, 2010)

It doesn't make sense. I guess they owned up to it so they got nailed.

Moral is, deny deny deny


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you, Iowa.

At least the B10 won't be shut out.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2010)

I know we havent gotten to any of the "good" bowl games (?) But can anyone tell me what the use is of any of the bowl games to date? It is such a total waste and joke!

There will be maybe 3 or 4 worth watching, the rest you might as well watch Married with Children re-runs !


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 29, 2010)

Well....Sorry DV but last nights game was fun for us Wolfpack fans!! That was one of the most fun games to watch I've ever seen. It's been SO LONG since I've actually been excited about a football game, I almost forgot what it was like!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

This is the first year since I started going to college that I haven't kept up with the college bowl season well. I caught the game last night by accident - not sure what was happening there! 

I predict extreme pain for my gators since they seem to be set adrift without much in the way of coaching. Even though Michigan has played terribly this year ... Florida has outplayed them in the bad department.

Worst of all ... I missed the bowl pool. :bawling:

JR


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 29, 2010)

jregieng said:


> This is the first year since I started going to college that I haven't kept up with the college bowl season well. I caught the game last night by accident - not sure what was happening there!
> I predict extreme pain for my gators since they seem to be set adrift without much in the way of coaching. Even though Michigan has played terribly this year ... Florida has outplayed them in the bad department.
> 
> Worst of all ... I missed the bowl pool. :bawling:
> ...


??

UF is playing Penn State, not Michigan. :true:


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 29, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I know we havent gotten to any of the "good" bowl games (?) But can anyone tell me what the use is of any of the bowl games to date? It is such a total waste and joke!
> There will be maybe 3 or 4 worth watching, the rest you might as well watch Married with Children re-runs !




The main benefit of the bowls to date is TV money which will be funneled to financial anchor sports like field hockey, soccer and lacrosse.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2010)

i need to get on tonight and check my stats...haven't been keeping up with it this yr.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I know we havent gotten to any of the "good" bowl games (?) But can anyone tell me what the use is of any of the bowl games to date? It is such a total waste and joke!
> There will be maybe 3 or 4 worth watching, the rest you might as well watch Married with Children re-runs !


It's football, why does there need to be a point to it?

Why did the Texans and Broncos play Sunday? There wasn't much point to that game either.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2010)

theres still more benefit to that game than there is watching anything to date as far as the bowls


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 29, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I know we havent gotten to any of the "good" bowl games (?) But can anyone tell me what the use is of any of the bowl games to date? It is such a total waste and joke!
> ...


Because the tickets and advertising were already sold


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> theres still more benefit to that game than there is watching anything to date as far as the bowls


The reason they play these bowl games is that they make a lot of $$$$$ off them.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> Thank you, Iowa.
> At least the B10 won't be shut out.


Ugh, that pick 6 with 5 minutes to go was a heartbreaker... Oh well.

Now I have to wait for the draft to see who's returning and either get excited about next year, or just wait and see if the underclassmen can handle the reins. Usually, when 2+ year starters in critical positions leave, thats about a -2 games a year drop in wins.

Iowa played good, but we were passing on them all night long, just 2x to the wrong color jersey.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 30, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Iowa.
> ...



Iowa's defense stopped an "unstoppable" Georgia Tech in their last bowl. I expected them to do much better against Missouri. Seemed like they never had enough DBs on the field against Missouri. I would have subbed-in a DB for a linebacker... but Norm Parker knows 100x the defense that I do.

Iowa's run game really came through with the true freshman running back though. It was the second-most bowl game rushing yards for a freshman in B10 history, behind only Ron Dayne in the old Copper Bowl.

Iowa and Illinois both got upset bowl wins for the Big Ten but they didn't do anything we had not seen this year. They lost games this year not because of their talent level as much as their lack of consistency.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> Iowa's defense stopped an "unstoppable" Georgia Tech in their last bowl.


lol, I'm curious to know why ever called GT's offense unstoppable. I think someone is giving themselves to much credit there.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 30, 2010)

Go ILLINI!!!! I really need to remember to check my stats tonight.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 30, 2010)

Football Bowl games are the special olympics of sports. A chance for everyone to participate in the post season.

In all seriousness though I think the bowl set up encourages interest. As a fan of a team that has had some really bad seasons, knowing that they may not play the title but could play in a game that means something keeps me interested. If the only reason to cheer for my team is to finish 4th in their conference instead of 7th then I would get bored (and/or pissed off) about 1/2 to 2/3 of the way through the season.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 30, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Iowa's defense stopped an "unstoppable" Georgia Tech in their last bowl.
> ...



I graduated from Florida State and I'm now in grad school at Michigan State.

Before the Orange Bowl last year, my former FSU classmates were telling me how GT ran through the ACC at 11-2 and Iowa had no chance.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...


HA! So beating a 7-6 FSU team last year = an unstoppable GT offense? I know FSU fans think pretty highly of their football program, but c'mon. 

All it takes to stop GT's offense is a disciplined defense, which Iowa had and that FSU seldom has. Historically FSU beats people on talent, not discipline.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 30, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...



No, winning the ACC while averaging 35 points per game = an unstoppable GT offense.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> Iowa and Illinois both got upset bowl wins for the Big Ten but they didn't do anything we had not seen this year. They lost games this year not because of their talent level as much as their lack of consistency.


They weren't upset wins for me. I took both in my bowl predictions. I was surprised at how the PICKS were going in the other direction.

I know there isn't many Big10 people on here, but I've said it before, I'd put the Big10 top 5 against the SEC top 5 any day, and it would be toss up games, IMO. I would also put Big10 top 5 teams against any team from another conference.

They play pretty good football. Whoever came up with the 'lack of speed' thing, I don't get it.

BTW, Iowa and Illinios aren't top 5 Big10. (Iowa maybe #5, maybe)


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> No, winning the ACC while averaging 35 points per game = an unstoppable GT offense.


Fair enough.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2010)

jregieng said:


> I predict extreme pain for my gators since they seem to be set adrift without much in the way of coaching. Even though Michigan has played terribly this year ... Florida has outplayed them in the bad department.


Michigan has nothing to do with the whoopin' that UF is going to take from JoePa and boys. 



jregieng said:


> Worst of all ... I missed the bowl pool. :bawling:
> JR



You can still get in, and even win the thing from this point, GET IN NOW!!!!



> DVINNY would like you to join their group in Yahoo! Sports College Bowl Pick'em!
> To accept the invitation, just follow this link. For reference, here's the group information.
> 
> Group ID#: 8399
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2010)

Yawn....


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 30, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Iowa and Illinois both got upset bowl wins for the Big Ten but they didn't do anything we had not seen this year. They lost games this year not because of their talent level as much as their lack of consistency.
> ...



The B10 has held its own in bowls against the $EC over the past few years. The real monkey on the B10's back has been the B12 (until this week anyway).

Part of what evens the table in the B10/$EC bowls is the time off. I don't think the B10's best rosters can match the $EC's best rosters, top to bottom. But when teams have 4-6 weeks to get healthy, depth is far less important.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first year since I started going to college that I haven't kept up with the college bowl season well. I caught the game last night by accident - not sure what was happening there!
> ...


Yeah ... that is just how removed I am from the bowl game season this year!!!! 



DVINNY said:


> jregieng said:
> 
> 
> > I predict extreme pain for my gators since they seem to be set adrift without much in the way of coaching. Even though Michigan has played terribly this year ... Florida has outplayed them in the bad department.
> ...


See the note above!

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2010)

The lowly Big East is 2-0 so far. I have to gloat before we start getting destroyed.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 30, 2010)

SEC


----------



## Bailey (Dec 30, 2010)

RULES!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2010)

Wil, I've been trying to forget about WVU as well


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Wil, I've been trying to forget about WVU as well


Oops...2-1, I guess.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a fairly epic meltdown by the Tennessee defense in progress. They just had to keep UNC out of field goal range for about a minute, and they win by 3. Instead, they give up a 10 yard pass...plus a 15 yard penalty with 30 seconds left. Then they give up about a 6 yard run, and have seemingly won the game...until they review the clock play, and award UNC 1 second to kick their game-tying FG. On the first possession of OT, Tennessee seems to stop a UNC run to the end zone...but the tackle was made via a facemask, giving UNC 3 more tries which they took advantage of.

Tennessee may win, but the way their defense is playing, they don't deserve to.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^ or they may not win


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 30, 2010)

Nebraska may not win either...which would be a much bigger upset.

But not nearly as big as the UConn women's basketball team losing tonight.


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 30, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Nebraska may not win either...which would be a much bigger upset.
> But not nearly as big as the UConn women's basketball team losing tonight.


Nah... not an upset. The Big 12 was all messed up this year. OSU should have had a much better bowl at 10-2 and playing both losses close and competitive than getting a 7-5 Arizona team for the Alamo.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2010)

I watched the OSU game, because I wanted to see what we (WVU) are getting with Holgerson.

I can't wait to get him in there :wv: needs him A YEAR AGO


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't freakin' believe Nebraska.

I had that as my highest rated confidence game in Pick Ems. How can you not? A 56-21 game earlier in the year, and a few months later, Nebraska can't even win? WTF.


----------



## McEngr (Dec 31, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I watched the OSU game, because I wanted to see what we (WVU) are getting with Holgerson.
> I can't wait to get him in there :wv: needs him A YEAR AGO


Are you talking Oklahoma State? If so, he's a great OC for what he's done there.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, the guy from Okla State is headed to :wv:


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 31, 2010)

How 'bout them dawgs?!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 31, 2010)

SEC getting manhandled


----------



## Slugger926 (Dec 31, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Yeah, the guy from Okla State is headed to :: :wv: ::


We knew when Gundy (Pickens) hired him that he was coming in for only a year to help us develop our other coaches, and take play calling duties off of Gundy. We will be in better shape without Dana H, but : :wv: : is getting a very good coach. He has outgrown the OC position. He lived in a hotel in Stillwater. We knew he had the : :wv: : position back in early Oct. I am still curious on what caused him to fail the background check for the Pitt job.

You didn't see all of the weapons in the Alamo game.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 1, 2011)

> I am still curious on what caused him to fail the background check for the Pitt job.


They musta saw him wearing a wvu shirt. That\'ll disqualify him 

Big day today in College Football. The EB.com pick ems game will surely change as today moves on...

Standings going into today..



> Rank Pick Set Correct Picks Points Possible Points 1 Manila Folders Daniel 10 of 22 187 430
> 
> 2 DVINNY * DVINNY 11 of 22 180 456
> 
> ...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2011)

Damn. From 8 to 10. ldman:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 1, 2011)

The #3 team in the Big Ten is in the process of getting the shit kicked out of them by the #3 team in SEC.


----------



## kilik2 (Jan 1, 2011)

WAR DAMN SEC, except the SEC east who seem to be playing horribly so far.

Bama is stomping Mich state though and its starting to look quite sad.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 1, 2011)

The gap between the east and west in the $EC has been pretty evident all year. The east sucks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 1, 2011)

SEC 3, Big Ten 0 on New Years Day.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 1, 2011)

yah yah,

I sucked on many of my picks today

Big10 blew it. Penn State should have never lost to Florida, but with 5 picks, PSU QB might as well handed them the trophy afterwards too. That blew.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, the Big Ten had FIVE chances today, and laid a big fat egg. I'm impressed.


----------



## Supe (Jan 3, 2011)

The only thing that surprised me about the outcome of those games was that Alabama beat MSU THAT badly, and that one is going to hurt for a loooong time. Michigan is a joke, and was up against a team that knocked out some heavy hitters. Wisconsin/TCU was a good game, and TCU showed they can play against non-cupcake teams. I fully expected Florida to beat PSU, and am surprised that one was as close as it was. Northwestern doesn't even count. Then again, bowl games for unranked teams have no merit anyways.

From the way Oklahoma played, they should be glad they played an unranked team, or they'd have lost 6 in a row. That game should have been waaaay more lopsided than the score would indicate.

Couldn't care less about Ohio State's bowl game this year, since discounted tattoos and selling memorabilia is apparently a harsh enough crime to bench half their team next year, while getting paid to play is apparently ignorable, as long as an SEC team makes it to the BCS Championship. While it probably won't happen, I will watch at least part of that game, with hopes that Oregon destroys Auburn, or at least puts a career-ending hit on Cam Newton. Or his father for that matter.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 3, 2011)

1) Kudos to TCU. Awesome game.

2) Alabama's steamrolling of MSU was fully expected in my book.

3) Auburn / Oregon... I'll be ok with whoever wins that game. If Auburn wins, my school gets money. If Oregon wins, Cam will lose. Hell, it took the NCAA how many years to question the Heisman trophy for Bush?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm totally vexed today, I cant ever wish for a BobbY Petrino team to win, and I cant stand the Ohio Suckeyes either?

Guess I will just play left for dead or caulk moulding in the basement???


----------



## jmbeck (Jan 4, 2011)

I was hoping for a Mississippi State victory over Michigan, but never expected what happened.

I still think we could have won with this Michigan team playing well, but that team gave up on New Year's day. The defense wasn't even pretending to try in the second half.

I'll still take a victory over the Wolverines, regradless of the circumstance.

HAIL.........

STATE!


----------



## willsee (Jan 4, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> i'm totally vexed today, I cant ever wish for a BobbY Petrino team to win, and I cant stand the Ohio Suckeyes either?
> Guess I will just play left for dead or caulk moulding in the basement???


I hope Arkansas runs up and down on Ohio State.

I love Bobby Petrino even though he was always one foot out of the door at Louisville


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm a Falcons season tix holder, and while I am SO glad he is gone, I will always wish him the worst for how he left...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > i'm totally vexed today, I cant ever wish for a BobbY Petrino team to win, and I cant stand the Ohio Suckeyes either?
> ...


Agreed...there is a lot of hate for the Disingenuous Drifter in Louisville, but that man is a hell of a football coach. Plus, I think my head would explode if both Oklahoma and Ohio State win BCS games.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 4, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> 1) Kudos to TCU. Awesome game.
> 2) Alabama's steamrolling of MSU was fully expected in my book.
> 
> 3) Auburn / Oregon... I'll be ok with whoever wins that game. If Auburn wins, my school gets money. If Oregon wins, Cam will lose. Hell, it took the NCAA how many years to question the Heisman trophy for Bush?



1) Agreed... but I question Wisconsin's play calling. They called a ton of passes at key times, which is not their game. For example, they easily ran the ball down the field on their last drive but then came out for the two-point conversion in a passing formation - shotgun I think.

2) Michigan State started slow against Purdue, Illinois, Florida Atlantic and Northwestern. They did the same against Bama, whose best game is as good as anybody's.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nobody has bragged about the Buckeyes yet?

:dunno:

They won the Sugar Bowl and their tats looked great.


----------



## willsee (Jan 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Nobody has bragged about the Buckeyes yet? :dunno:
> 
> They won the Sugar Bowl and their tats looked great.


And Pryor avoided the question about his promise made to the Sweatervest


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> Nobody has bragged about the Buckeyes yet? :dunno:
> 
> They won the Sugar Bowl and their tats looked great.


The Big Ten zealots are still a little butthurt from New Year's Day. Plus, that Sugar Bowl win will forever be tainted by an inexplicable NCAA decision to let the rule-breakers play in the bowl while being suspended for a third of next season.


----------



## willsee (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like TCU took what tOSU president said a little personal

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/ncf/news/story?id=5998053


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Looks like TCU took what tOSU president said a little personal
> http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/ncf/news/story?id=5998053


I love stuff like that.

UK has had a billboard in downtown Louisville, near the U of L main campus, with a picture of their football team holding up a Music City Bowl trophy, or some other such worthless bauble, with a tag line that reads "Hardware Matters!" WTF? Did UL put up a billboard in Lexington when we won the Orange Bowl?

I think UL got back at them by putting a sign on I-64W near Frankfort that read "University of Louisville, we're miles ahead."


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has bragged about the Buckeyes yet? :dunno:
> ...



Which conferences have done well?

I thought I heard the B10 and $EC are both under .500 this bowl season.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 7, 2011)

SEC West has done OK, but overall I'm rather disappointed. Tonight I'm hoping for another surprise "W" from LSU. However, if we lose and Les hauls ass up north, I'll consider that a "W" for LSU afterall.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like TCU took what tOSU president said a little personal
> ...



Isn't the Music City Bowl a 2nd or 3rd tier bowl? Orange &gt;&gt; Music City, right??

Hmm, as much hatred as there is between Pitt and WVU , I don't know of any time either team has wasted money on billboards/etc in the other team's city/area


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

OSUguy98 said:


> Isn't the Music City Bowl a 2nd or 3rd tier bowl? Orange &gt;&gt; Music City, right??


Yeah, U of L went to about 10 straight bowl games, culminating in an Orange Bowl victory. Then, we entered the Kragthorpe era, and missed 4 consecutive post seasons. That is when UK put up the Hardware Matters billboard. I hope UK get rocked in the Compass Bowl on Saturday and UL pays to put a Hardware Matters billboard in Lexington.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 7, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> SEC West has done OK, but overall I'm rather disappointed. Tonight I'm hoping for another surprise "W" from LSU. However, if we lose and Les hauls ass up north, I'll consider that a "W" for LSU afterall.



Michigan fans probably want Miles as bad as LSU fans want to get rid of him.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot? Why did Oregon just go for 2 after their first TD? I know they look like geniuses because it worked, but still...


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2011)

Neither team looked particularly impressive last night. Auburn - Best team money can buy!


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 11, 2011)

I think Oregon only brought their trick plays play-book with them and forgot the playbook that got them to the championship game. Seems like they tried a lot of misdirection and tricky shit instead of just running and passing. I havent watched them all year but if thats their game plan Im surprised it was as close as it was.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2011)

TCU National Champs


----------



## willsee (Jan 11, 2011)

A sport is dumb if at the beginning of the year 75% of the teams have no chance of being the national champions.


----------



## cableguy (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of either team, but I was kinda pulling for the Ducks (the underdogs). But I gave up on the game with about 6 minutes left in the 4th. Just could not stay awake (I'm an early riser). Oregon's offense just could not get anything moving at that time. Safety. Punt. Punt. Downs. Punt. I'm done...

Guess I missed a few good late moments, but the outcome was not at all surprising when I found out this morning.

Yawn.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 11, 2011)

The start of the game was very disappointing. The repeated turnovers looked like a Maaco or Pinstripe Bowl. They were not turnovers forced by the defense either - just sloppy offense.

Of course, it was also disappointing that Newton came out on the winning side.

Chizik was talking after the game about how God is on the team. I was thinking, "But he probably wanted to go to Mississippi State."

That playing surface last night was terrible. People are worried about the Super Bowl being played in New York in a couple years but that field should be much better than it was in Phoenix last night.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought it was a pretty good game, I was suprised at either how much Auburns Offense didnt practice or at Oregons defense being pretty good.. I think Wisonsin made the same mistake, when you can manhandle the other teams defensive line run the damn ball..

I also hate when the coach says God helped them, so that means he was against Oregon?? I dont think God gives a shit about the game to be honest..

But Oregons chearleaders hands down were spectacular!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I also hate when the coach says God helped them, so that means he was against Oregon?? I dont think God gives a shit about the game to be honest..
> But Oregons chearleaders hands down were spectacular!


I flipped back just in time to hear Cam Newton talking about how God works through him every day... I have no respect for him, and in all honesty, was hoping he'd get injured on the first drive of the game...

I'll second the Oregon Cheerleader comments.... made the game worth watching!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 11, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I thought it was a pretty good game, I was suprised at either how much Auburns Offense didnt practice or at Oregons defense being pretty good.. I think Wisonsin made the same mistake, when you can manhandle the other teams defensive line run the damn ball..
> I also hate when the coach says God helped them, so that means he was against Oregon?? I dont think God gives a shit about the game to be honest..
> 
> But Oregons chearleaders hands down were spectacular!






OSUguy98 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I also hate when the coach says God helped them, so that means he was against Oregon?? I dont think God gives a shit about the game to be honest..
> ...



Most coaches thank God but Chizik said something like, "God is honored to be a part of this program." I forget exactly - heard it on the drive into work this morning and I was sleepy.


----------



## Supe (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, it's true. Thank God one of their boosters had a big enough checkbook to pay for Newton!


----------



## willsee (Jan 20, 2011)

Word has it that LSU has hired Steve Kragthorpe as their new offensive coordinator.

Prepare for a case of Krag1N1, waffle house menus, and rat tails


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 20, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Word has it that LSU has hired Steve Kragthorpe as their new offensive coordinator.
> Prepare for a case of Krag1N1, waffle house menus, and rat tails


Really? Daaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrnnnnn. That Steve Kragthorpe? Are you sure? Wow...Kragthorpe. Go figure.

Who is Steve Kragthorpe? B)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 20, 2011)

w0cyru01 said:


> Word has it that LSU has hired Steve Kragthorpe as their new offensive coordinator.
> Prepare for a case of Krag1N1, waffle house menus, and rat tails


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Enjoy the shit-fest that is about to become your offense, Tiger fans. This is going to be a complete clash of coaching styles. Les Miles likes trick plays, fake punts/FGs, and 4th down attempts. Kragthorpe, more than once, called 4+ run plays up the middle on the goal line and failed to score (sometimes we got more than 4 attempts due to penalties on the defense).


----------



## willsee (Jan 20, 2011)

Dark Knight said:


> w0cyru01 said:
> 
> 
> > Word has it that LSU has hired Steve Kragthorpe as their new offensive coordinator.
> ...


Former Louisville Head Coach that took at team that went 41-9 the previous 4 years before he got there (and 9 or 10 straight bowl appearances) and failed to make a bowl in 3 seasons while compiling a record of 15-21 in the Big Least.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 20, 2011)

Not like our offense is that stellar to begin with. We prefer stout defense. Hell, if all he can do is scratch his ass, we may have a chance at winning our division next year.


----------

